# Beau joins the injured list



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your Beau...he'll be in my prayers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no insights but wanted to let you know Beau is in my thoughts and prayers that is is something easily fixed


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau has been through so much between his hip surgeries and operations for cancerous tumors. I am hoping this is just a small bump in the road. Here is a photo of my Golden gang. Beau is the red guy on the right, Baylee is in the middle and my youngster, Baxter is on the left.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont have any idea but pray it is something minor. Love his face and of course his name, please give him a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers are coming from our house that he can quickly and easily recover. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I was able to get a 10 AM appt for Beau. He is struggling terribly to get around and I am having to lift his rear up the steps. His weak hips are making this so difficult for him, and walking on 3 legs is not an easy task.
I am so worried....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping u get Beau to the vet's and have him diagnosed soon....hate when they are in pain of any sort...hopefully it's just minor,:crossfing like he banged it going up the steps.... Belly rubs for Beau


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope Beau does not have anything seriously wrong..... 

Keep us posted.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

poor pumpkin....hope its nothing serious and he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Poor Beau. I am so glad you're getting him right into the vets.
I will hope he only has a minor strain a few days rest and some meds for the pain get him back in shape really quickly.
All the best, and your pack is absolutely gorgeous!
All the best, and let us know when you get back from the vet.

Kim


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Shocked and saddened...but hopeful...*

Just returned from the vet. The good news is that Beau did not rupture his ACL as initially suspected. The BAD news is he most probably has bone cancer. My regular vet took numerous x-rays and there is a suspicious spot on the femur. It is difficult to be certain because Beau has no femoral heads and the "lesion" is located in that area. The radiologist won't be in until Wed. to read the films so I am remaining hopeful that he is wrong. He is hoping the same but he had the three other vets in the office all look at the films and the concensus was the same.
I am numb at the moment and trying to keep positive that this is just a bump in the road. My heart is hurting at the moment.....
Now the waiting begins until Wed when the x-rays are read.

Please keep us in your thoughts and send us positive energy that there is no cancer in his bone.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

You are most definitely in our thoughts and good vibes are coming your way! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I'm so sorry you are having to go through this!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying the hardest that this is not bone cancer!! I am so sorry you have to wait till Wed.. waiting is so difficult!
Praying for strength for you.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh no - hoping for the best for Beau...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> I am praying the hardest that this is not bone cancer!! I am so sorry you have to wait till Wed.. waiting is so difficult!
> Praying for strength for you.


Thank you so much. I have been reading your posts over the past few weeks with tears welling up in my eyes. 
The waiting is so difficult but in a way, not knowing the probable truth keeps me hopeful.
My dear, Beau, has brought such joy to my home that whatever the outcome I will stay positive for his sake...he so derserves that consideration.
I hope I can stay strong for both of my senior Goldens as they go through the changes they are currently experiencing.
Thank-you!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today is a better day! Beau is doing his funny little dance today, where he spins around, tail wagging vigorously. He is not favoring his rear leg nearly as much as yesterday. I don't know if that is a result of the medication or, perhaps, hope of hopes, they were WRONG about his diagnosis.
Tomorrow we will know but today...well, we enjoy today!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So happy to hear Beau is doing his happy dance! Praying the vet is wrong. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I got a touch of good news today...The other day the vet took needle aspirates of a couple of hard lumps on Beau. Beau, literally has dozens of fatty tumors but these felt different. One came back as a fatty tumor and the other was "inconclusive" so he is gojng to redo it tomorrow at no charge. 
Tomorrow we should hear on the radiologist report and I have an appointment on Friday with the specialist should they be unable to determine the bone problem.
I am thinking the good news will continue and am keeping positive. Thanks for all your prayers and thoughts. Beau and I feel the positive energy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Andrea, I'm just seeing this. I'm hoping the positive news keeps coming in. You, Baylee and Beau (Baxter too) will be in my prayers. Hugs to you all from Augie and I.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending Beau healing thoughts and keeping my fingers crossed that he doesn't have cancer. Love the pic of your golden crew.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep our fingers, paws and toes crossed that the vets are wrong and it is not the dreaded C word. And saying lots of prayers too. Give Beau a big hug and kiss from me. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just seeing this now. Sending tons of good thoughts and prayers your way. Keep the good news coming !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Stay positive! hope to hear some more good news today, wishing you the best with Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Beau

Checking in on Beau. Could he have a torn ACL?
Maybe he would benefit from TPLO surgery?
My Golden Smooch had it at 10 years old.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh...poor Beau, I sure hope it is nothing serious. All your doggies looks so sweet lying all lined up in your yard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

Praying for you and Beau today. Please letg us know.





BayBeams said:


> Just returned from the vet. The good news is that Beau did not rupture his ACL as initially suspected. The BAD news is he most probably has bone cancer. My regular vet took numerous x-rays and there is a suspicious spot on the femur. It is difficult to be certain because Beau has no femoral heads and the "lesion" is located in that area. The radiologist won't be in until Wed. to read the films so I am remaining hopeful that he is wrong. He is hoping the same but he had the three other vets in the office all look at the films and the concensus was the same.
> I am numb at the moment and trying to keep positive that this is just a bump in the road. My heart is hurting at the moment.....
> Now the waiting begins until Wed when the x-rays are read.
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts and send us positive energy that there is no cancer in his bone.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and thoughts!!!
I am so anxious to hear about the radiology report I had trouble sleeping. My vet has been so great , calling back about making various decisions regarding seeing a specialist should the news be not what I want to hear.
I have an oncologist appointment set up just in case so I can discuss options.
Not trying to get ahead of myself but I tend to be a person of action and can't just sit still waiting for things to "happen" around me. That can be a blessing and a curse at the same time.
Still staying positive and hoping beyond all hope that my wonderful vet is wrong about his suspicions....
My girl, Baylee's issues have temporarily been put on the back burner but only for a few days until I know how to proceed with Beau.
Thanks again,
Andrea and Beau


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea and Beau*

Andrea

Praying for Beau and you.

Please let us know.

Did I miss reading about Baylee?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> Praying for Beau and you.
> 
> ...


I posted about Baylee on this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82538

Baylee, recently, started limping which was determined to be a back problem with weakness and loss of sensation in her rear legs. She is receiving treatment for her problems. What is going on with her seems so minor as compared with what I am facing with Beau but adds to the stress and the possibility that I will need to curtail her treatments. Just a lot to think about at the moment and hoping I won't need to be making those tough decisions.
Thanks for asking....I'll keep you posted. It probably won't be until late today that I hear about Beau's results.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending prayers your way for good news about your sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

praying for Beau, you and Baylee.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well after waiting all day I know no more about my dear Beau's femur, The radiologist report states "lytic area L femur, rule out tumor, infection, recommend MRI, biopsy".
So now I have an appointment at the oncologist on Friday to see if they can figure it out and do any additional testing. If it is an infection it could be treatable....I am hoping for infection.
What makes this diagnosis difficult is that due to Beau having had femoral head osteotomies on his hips there are a lot of "proliferative" changes in the area where the head of the femur used to be.
So now I try not to worry...not an easy task, and do some additional investigation. In a way it leaves me a bit more hopeful since they can't say it is a definite tumor.
At any rate Beau is walking better today and we are going to go out and enjoy the evening with a brief walk at the park.
Thanks for all your thoughts... I hope to know more on Friday.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our vet said Selka's could be infection also but he doubted it.
I sure hope Beau 's is infection and can be treated.

If, God forbid, it is osteosarcoma there are many options for treatment.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for good news on Friday. In my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> Our vet said Selka's could be infection also but he doubted it.
> I sure hope Beau 's is infection and can be treated.
> 
> If, God forbid, it is osteosarcoma there are many options for treatment.


My vet pretty much said the same thing. How did you ultimately determine the diagnosis? What type of testing did you do?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We opted out of the biopsy.. I didn't want to put Selka through it. Selka has an obvious tumor now on his shoulder. It wasn't as pronounced a month ago. His xray of his bone showed mottling which the vets said was very likely cancer.

Cancer wise it is "good" that it is Beau's back leg. Much more options for amputation, radiation etc. I am praying it isn't. Just wanted you to know there are options.

Selka is receiving treatments for pain An IV solution (bisphosphonates) once a month and ultraviolet laser treatments twice a week. He is also taking pain meds. They seem to be really helping and he seems so much better. It's not a cure but gives him quality time.

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep good thoughts and prayers for Friday. Give Beau a big hug ad kiss frome me.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> We opted out of the biopsy.. I didn't want to put Selka through it. Selka has an obvious tumor now on his shoulder. It wasn't as pronounced a month ago. His xray of his bone showed mottling which the vets said was very likely cancer.
> 
> Cancer wise it is "good" that it is Beau's back leg. Much more options for amputation, radiation etc. I am praying it isn't. Just wanted you to know there are options.
> 
> ...


I truly appreciate your thoughts on this as I feel how deeply you are struggling with this horrible disease. I need to consider the options in the hope that I make the best choice to honor the beauty of my dear Beau. The choices are just too terrible to consider at the moment. I can still be hopeful because I don't know the reality, though it is starting to seep in to a place where I don't want to go. 
My vet suggested as an option to "just see how Beau does" since he seems to be feeling better the last 2 days but I need to know so I can put my mind and heart into a different place. I am continuing to hope but the reality is so close....too close.
I'll go to the specialist on Friday because what a blessing it would be for them to tell me this is all a giant mistake. That would be my greatest hope.
Thank-you and I wish the best to you and your Selka.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have so many mixed thoughts today, trying to sort out the "what ifs"...
Wishing it was Friday so I can get more definite answers and yet glad it is not for the same reason.
Beau continues to seem better no longer with a major limp. Still hoping this is one GIANT mistake.
Finding it hard to concentrate on my job, yet glad it is there to keep me busy.
Trying to stay positive and hope for the best....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

The waiting can be sheer agony. I hope you get good, positive news tomorrow. Hang in there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayDreams*

BayDreams

Praying for Beau's visit Friday.

Praying it is nothing.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking good thoughts for you, Beau, Baylee and Baxter!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is a very good sign he stopped limping!!! Hopefully it is something very fixable. Praying for your dear Beau!

The waiting is horrible!! Hugs!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just remembered that my two girls with bone cancer also had higher levels of calcium in their blood work. At first the Docs didn't think it was any big deal until we did the x-rays. It's not a for sure thing, but maybe something you could check????


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I hope you get a definitive GOOD report on Friday. After reading this thread I am so impressed with your calm demeanor in such trying circumstances. I was a nervous wreck during our Barkley's diagnosis week (Hemangiosarcoma). 
Your 3 pups are gorgeous! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for everything to be okay.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you the best possible outcome, please try to enjoy the now as he seems to be having better days. Our thought are with you tomorrow for a positive diagnosis!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

BayBeams: Praying for Beau and a good diagnosis tomorrow and praying for his Mom, too!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

BayBeams

Praying for your Beau today.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Just reading your thread. Prayers and positive thoughts headed your way. Praying its only an infection and he continues to do well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING up for Beau and BayBeams.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The appointment with the oncologist is today. I am awaiting that visit with so many thoughts swirling in my head and still hoping beyond all hope that the visit will go well.
When I was picking up Beau's records at his regual vet on Wed, the vet came out to talk a minute. He hugged my Beau and said to me with a hint of sadness "you wouldn't be considering the amputation route with him if this turns out to be cancer, would you"..... I didn't know how to respond. I am not allowing my mind to go to far past the thought that he is wrong at this point.
Beau is happy and comfortable and no longer limping so it is easier to think in terms of this problem of the bone being just a flaw of some sort.
Thanks to all for your thoughts.... I'll post later today when I know more about what is happening with my dear Beau.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beau and you are in our prayers today.. let us know!

Hang in there!! The symptoms don't sound that bad (like Selka's) to be cancer so you are right! Stay positive !


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to you both today!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just checking in. Keeping my fingers crossed and holding my breath.

Hugs to you!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BAYBEAMS

MY thoughts and prayers are with you and Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just returned back from the oncologist and the news probably is not good. I say probably only because there is a remote chance the area on the bone is a fungal infection. Due to Beau's complicated x-rays from his prior hip surgeries it is not a clear cut picture. Three vets including an orthopedist reviewed the recent x-rays and the ones taken 3 years ago and they all feel that osteosarcoma is most likely. The ones taken 3 years ago show no "lytic" area that the current films show.
So the plan is to have a bone scan in the remote case that this is a treatable fungal infection. I am not kidding myself. I know that most likely is not the case but I can not bare to think about the alternative....not yet.
So the bone scan is scheduled for Monday,so please eveyone let's all hope for a miracle. Keep the positive energy going.
Beau has beaten 2 previous cancer tumors both mast cell and melanoma. I am hoping for a miracle with this one.
Thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts. 
My heart is breaking at what most likely is the inevitable diagnosis for my sweet, sweet Beau.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry. I will pray for a golden miracle for lovely Beau. What a beautiful fellow he is and he has such a sweet face.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news. We will keep praying for a miracle. Please take care.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a picture of me and Beau doing rally. This is a favorite photo of mine. He is such a lovely, willing, sweet, special boy. I call him the rally king when we are at a show because he just lights up when he enters the ring.
I so love this Golden boy of mine and hoping beyond hope that his miracles continue...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Keeping positive and praying it is a fungal infection. 

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

We are all praying for Beau and you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are all praying here really hard that it is not the dreaded news you fear on Monday. You can just see the love between the two of you in the picture.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beau does look so happy in that picture, I just love it! Praying for a golden miracle.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that my vet and the specialists are not wrong. I am sure they suggested the remote possiblity of an infection just so as to not take away hope...something I so desperately need to hold onto...for now. The thought of losing my Beau so soon is simply not something I can think. I am a fighter and a fixer and I can't fnd a way to fix this...
So I am going to try that one last test on Monday...the bone scan ... to get the answer.
Am I wrong to hold onto hope for just a little while longer? This is something I just need to do, then I can let the fantasy, that all is well, fade away.

One week ago it was just Beau's simple stumble on a step with a bit of a hobble. Something that a simple vet visit could fix. How did it turn into a deadly disease? What a difference a week can make.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is EXACTLY how I felt with JOY and I really believed in my heart that she would NOT be taken from me like this. It wasn't until we got the conformation at UC Davis that I could even start to believe it was true. And I never gave up hope for more time together until the needle was in her arm. I am so, so very sorry you are going through this. We will be praying so hard all weekend long that you get the miracle you need. Something is so wrong that our beautiful babies keep being taken from us like this.... Please take care.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> This is EXACTLY how I felt with JOY and I really believed in my heart that she would NOT be taken from me like this. It wasn't until we got the conformation at UC Davis that I could even start to believe it was true. And I never gave up hope for more time together until the needle was in her arm. I am so, so very sorry you are going through this. We will be praying so hard all weekend long that you get the miracle you need. Something is so wrong that our beautiful babies keep being taken from us like this.... Please take care.


Thank-you Claire's Friend....your words are so helpful. 
Today is another day and each day is so precious. Regardless of the outcome on Monday I will cherish each and every moment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

You owe it to yourself and Beau to have that test done and always hold unto hope.
We will all be praying hard and each day is precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is not wrong to want to hold out hope and pray that it is an infection. But everyone encouraged me to think positive and then when the bad news came, I was devastated. of course I would have been devastated anyway. But sometime s trying to prepare for the worst does help.

Even if it is the worst news, there are options for Beau. Amputation, the IV treatments Selka is getting etc. 

But for now. Hold on to the positive! we are here for you. I am going through this also. So I so understand. Living without my Selka is unimaginable!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am a fighter and fixer myself and it is not wrong at all to hold onto hope at all. I have been doing it for almost a year now with my boys various issues and somehow he keeps going. Try and stay positive.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

Always hold unto hope. We just lost our Samoyed, Snobear, 5 months ago.
From the xrays the vets thought he had hemangiosarcoma, but only the exploratory surgery would tell. We chose to do the exploratory surgery and were glad we did, as we would have always WONDERED.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your Rally picture is so beautiful. Absolute focus on you by Beau.

Sometimes miracles so happen. I got one with prayers on here 1.5 years ago for my boy. I shall hope and pray you do too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is never wrong to hang onto hope because without hope we have nothing. Even if the news isnt good on Monday, you can still hope for a long time with him, chemo or radiation to work. I will hope for the vet to have good news on Monday or news that give you hope.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Last week at this time Beau had a simple limp. Every Sunday we get together with friends at the park and play and train and hang out with dogs and dog loving people. It is the best time and last week is was a bit dampered by Beau's limp.
This week Beau doesn't have a limp. He is happy and dancy and wonderful. Today we are going to the park to play and train and hang out with friends. I am pushing the cancer thought away.
Tomorrow we deal with the bone scan but today...well it's just another Sunday at the park.

Thank you to all for every thought and experience you share. A lot of you know this cancer turmoil that can be so consuming. Please feel free to share. I need to hear from you all.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am glad Beau is feeling better today! But please, please take it easy at the park. I went through the bone cancer scare early this year with Tucker and got lucky. Since then we have dealt with more issues and another going on right now. Wish you the best on Monday:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Beau is happy and dancey.

ditto to GoldenCamper's admonition to take it easy. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it is a VERY good sign Beau is not limping !!!! maybe it was an infection and he is better! It is better to have hope than not!
Tomorrow will come soon enough. Enjoy your fun day today!

I am learning to live in the moment the hard way. It is the greatest lesson (besides unconditional love) that our goldens teach us!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper's miracle was in February 2009 (that's when I joined in a search for information). He went in to the regular vet for a lipoma removal and the liver test was supposedly very bad.

I got a referral to a specialist for an ultrasound which revealed no problem with his liver (the test was bogus), but did reveal tumors in his spleen. I did not know of hemangiosarcoma at the time so blithely waited 7 weeks for a repeat ultrasound to see if they grew. They did so we scheduled surgery. I thought the odds were 50/50. During the surgery they found another tumor in his stomach that had perforated his stomach wall.:yuck:

All were benign. At his staple removal/checkup visit the surgeon told me the odds were more likely 9 out of 10 for being cancer, especially since he had a tumor in his stomach too. 

I got my miracle and I shall hope and pray you get yours.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> I am glad Beau is feeling better today! But please, please take it easy at the park. I went through the bone cancer scare early this year with Tucker and got lucky. Since then we have dealt with more issues and another going on right now. Wish you the best on Monday:crossfing


Not to worry about the activity at the park. Beau walked a little, munched on grass and laid with his head in my lap. My other dog Baylee currently has a back problem so she did only a little as well. It was my youngster, Baxter, who got into the action, training and running and acting like a wild juvenile. I am very careful about keeping him away from Beau so as not to jossle him. 

It was a good day at the park with a wonderful group of friends. Beau was his usual cheery self so I am remaining hopeful, though it is tempered with reality.
I'll let you know how it goes after the bone scan on Monday. I should know the results on the same day...at least that is what I am hoping.
Still hoping my vet is wrong....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep your Sunday park days, they are so special. Even if you aren't training keeping with a familiar routine with supportive friends is good for all of you. 

Hoping for a miracle tomorrow.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> What time is your appointment tomorrow?


Our appointment at the imaging center is at 8:15 AM. I need to leave Beau until after 6 PM to allow the radioactive stuff to clear before I can take him home. Somewhere in there I need to have an appointment to meet with the vet who does the test so I can get the results and still fit in a big deal appointment with my boss and a client. They won't make the appointment with the doc at the imaging center until I drop Beau off so I hope there won't be a conflict with this big deal work meeting. Logistically it is difficult because the imaging center is more than an hour away. Regardless, Beau comes first but it just adds to the stress of the whole thing.

Beau will be put under anesthesia so I am worried because he has a history of a mild heart condition.

Oh how cancer turns our world upside down....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

Praying for a good report. 
You, Beau and Baylee are in our prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is at the imaging center for his bone scan and won't be home until after 6 PM. My home feels so empty without him....

Trying to stay positive and take care of my job responsibilities. That has not been an easy task since this all started with Beau. My mind is preoccupied with taking care of him.
I'll update later tonight when I return.
Andrea and Beau


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking of you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope all goes well today :crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying for you and lighting a candle


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying for good test results.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

Praying so hard for Beau and you. You sure have much to deal with today, with the "boss," meeting, too.
I see you're in California, so we probably won't here from you until 8:30 PM or so, Central Time.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been thinking about you and Beau today. Hoping for good results!

Are you located in southern or northern ca?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Beau in my prayers. I know it will be later tonight till we hear any results if at all but I am thinking of your both. Praying for good news.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Waiting and praying for Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams: Praying for Beau, Baylee and you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow...What a day. sorry it took so long to post but everything ran late at the imaging center and I just made it home.
Here is the scoop. The DR. at the imaging center is not conviced it is e tumor or an infection. It could be either. The report states the results are "consistent with but not typical of a tumor or infection". So now I am stumped but in a way relieved that it is not absolutely a tumor. So now where do we go from here....??
He suggested that the only way I will know for sure is with a bone biopsy, which will be an invasive procedure that according to this vet will definitely leave Beau lame at least for a time..

I have attached the actual report.

For some strange reason I feel more hopeful....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

nixietink said:


> I have been thinking about you and Beau today. Hoping for good results!
> 
> Are you located in southern or northern ca?


 
I live in southern CA, not far from Los Angeles.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> I live in southern CA, not far from Los Angeles.


I lived in Santa Clarita, until about a year ago. 

I've been checking all night waiting for an update. At least it is not a guarantee of osteosarcoma, but not knowing is the worst. What a hard decision to make. Are there any other options besides the bone biopsy?

You and Beau are still in my thoughts!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I for one feel positive for the results. As long as it is not conclusive and he is feeling better then I would feel pretty good. Where to go from here, I dont know. maybe have another vet look at the results but if you have to have a bone scan and it could make him lame, I dont think I would have it done. I would live in the moment and enjoy life as you know it. But that is me. We will continue to keep you and Beau in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

Of course the decision on how to proceed is entirely up to you, but I agree with BeauShel and would be encouraged that it is not conclusive that it's a tumor or infection.

I read the report and it also said other causes could be arthritis or fracture.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi All,
My head is calmer this morning. Baylee's rehab vet offered to review the x-rays so I think I'll have her take a look. Ultimately it sounds like a biopsy is the only way to get a definitive diagnosis.

Today my thoughts are to just let Beau be Beau for a bit. I am thinking that if I take him off his rimadyl foa a while and the limping doesn't recur maybe, just maybe, we are home free. If the limping returns, then I need to rethink my options.

I would hate to think I am not treating something that needs to be treated, like an infection, or pain reducing treatments for cancer but the opposite is true as well. I can't imagine the harm that would be done if I treated Beau for cancer and it turned out to be nothing.

So I am going to let Beau guide me.... Any hint of pain and he is back on the medication and then we go from there. Beau seems tentative on his hip today but he had a rough day yesterday...

Please, all your thoughts are welcomed as this is a bit of a dilemma, yet a more hopeful dilemma than I had a few days ago. Does anyone see any flaws in my plan?

Thank-you so much for all your caring thoughts this past week. I can't tell you how much reading your posts and seeing the caring has helped me through this difficult week. I am taking a breath today...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A bone biopsy is not a for sure thing either. our vets told us that many specialists who biopsy are still inconclusive and not willing to make a total YES or NO statement as to whether it is cancer. I don't understand this but several vets have told me of this problem.
So before you ever consider the bone biopsy (which sounds horrendous to me . They take quite a chunk right out of the middle of the bone) ask for several opinions from your different vets experience with bone biopsy results. maybe it is just the ....s in Nebraska!

I am happy that the bone scan did not prove bone cancer! That is very good news!! And if Beau seems better (except for his tiring day yesterday) I agree with your plan totally! Would it be dangerous for him to treat him for the fungal infection?

I definitely think you should be hopeful!!! Good news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

From the report the other two possibilities them mentioned were arthritis or fracture.

I think it is possible Beau has arthritis-do you?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

When I read the report the words that popped out at me were "no abnomalities." Your plan sounds very reasonable and I hope that Beau's limping goes away. Do you have him on any arthritis supplements? They may help. Keeping you and Beau in my prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a heart to heart talk with my regular vet, who is so caring and really wants what is best for Beau. He feels that despite what the Doc at the imaging center said, the report and x-ray are pointing to osteosarcoma. He suggested trying a high dose antibiotic in case it is infection but he truly does not believe that is the case.
The oncologist pretty much echoed the same thoughts and she is recommending radiation instead of Palmidronate for a variety of reasons.

I am just plain stumped as to which way to go but I am leaning toward using some alternative methods, such as acupuncture, to keep my boy comfortable. It has been a whilrwind to digest so much in such a short amount of time but I think I am starting to get to that place of acceptance of this disease. Once I get to that place it should be easier to make the right choices for my dear Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

Did you say that Beau has had cancer in the past?
Is this why your regular vet is leaning towards osteosarcoma?
It sounds reasonable to try the antibiotic to see if it is an infection.
This MUST BE so difficult for you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a difficult position to be in. Have you considered getting an opinion from UC Davis? They may see something in the test results the others didn't, even just speaking with them may help you decide next steps.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> BayBeams
> 
> Did you say that Beau has had cancer in the past?
> Is this why your regular vet is leaning towards osteosarcoma?
> ...


Beau beat 2 other types of cancer. About 2 yers ago Beau had 2 mast cell tumors and 2 melaonoma tumors removed. The oncologist called him the "miracle" dog. He had the tumors removed and they never returned, something that is unheard of for oral melanoma. He also had a partial maxillectomy (part of his upper jaw removed) for a benign epulis tumor. When you look at him you would never know that he had the jaw surgery. He bounced back without a problem from those cancers.
My regular vet and the oncologist said that it is very rare to have bone infections and based on his age, the location of the suspicious area on the bone, his breed and his prior tumor history it is all pointing to cancer.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Radiation is a good pain reliever in a back limb. Selka wasn't a candidate for radiation due to it being in his shoulder.. the radiation would have fried his heart and lungs.

He can have the pamidronate also. At CO State they are doing both. They are the leading canine cancer school.

Beau is in my prayers. Cancer sucks. (that is an understatement of course)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

Thank you for sharing about Beau. Beau sounds like a MIRACLE DOG!
My prayers are with Beau and you and Baylee.
Keep us posted.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is such an incredible nightmare! 
I just got off the phone with the oncologist. She feels it is just a matter of a few weeks before Beau's leg will break if I don't start radiation right away and that may only buy us a few weeks more.
I can't believe this is happening. He was fine until he tripped on the step a little more than a week ago.
My dear sweet Beau...how do I know what to do to best respect his lovely spirit for all the love he has given me????

I know I will figure this out...I just hate to have to...

Andrea and Beau


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I decided to start a new thread in celebration of Beau, my wonderful Golden boy. Please stop by to visit as we move forward in the rest of our journey together.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/83939-amazing-beau-celebrating-life.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just read your next to last post. I am so very sorry. I am sharing your heartbreak. 
Have you decided to do the radiation?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending (((HUGS))) to you both. Your heart will show you the way.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> I just read your next to last post. I am so very sorry. I am sharing your heartbreak.
> Have you decided to do the radiation?


 
I haven't 100% decided about the radiation treatments....I keep vascilating. At the moment I am planning on acupuncture treatments for him for comfort measures.
I am very fearful of radiation. My mother died of cancer at age 52. She suffered horrible radiation burns from her treatments. The oncologist assured me that the amount of short term radiation Beau would need would not cause this but I just don't trust it. What kind of a life would that be for Beau's last days to be suffering from burns. 
I love my Beau so dearly that I am at the point of thinking that I would rather have less time with him as long as it is quality time.
The oncologist felt the radiation would give Beau more quality time but I am so afraid....
I just don't have a good answer here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They told me that it would not burn Selka. They don't shave them. But you are the best one to make decisions for Beau.
I would have gone with radiation and the Pamidronate but radiation wasn't a possibility for Selka.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

I would just do the acupuncture for now and see how it goes.
I agree with you about Beau having quality time.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I scheduled an appointment for an evaluation for Beau at the same clinic where Baylee is getting her physical therapy and acupuncture treatments.
They treat the whole dog with acupuncture, diet and supplements as well as PT if that is indicated. They indicated they could help me keep Beau comfortable and possibly reduce pain enough to extend his quality of life.
That is the route that feels right to me at the moment.
I can always change my plan and reconsider the raciation treatment. The oncologist had also mentioned a mild chemo but I am sure that is not something I will try.
My appointment is on Tuesday, which seems so far away. I am taking a day off work to take him. It will give us a day for special Beau time....

Thanks everyone for your support and feedback. I know this is a difficult and painful topic for everyone,
Thank-you.....
Andrea and Beau


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Beau.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Whatever decision you make for Beau is right because it is made from love. That is what everyone told me about Selka.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> Whatever decision you make for Beau is right because it is made from love. That is what everyone told me about Selka.


That is such a beautiful thought...thank you for that. It is so true. I am doing my best to respect Beau with the decisions I make for hiim. I am going to remember your quote. I so love my Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Last weekend I wanted to take pictures of Beau at the park but I couldn't do it. At the time it seemed like that would be admitting that Beau had cancer and I just wasn't there yet.
Now I am thinking I just don't want to take a picture of him knowing he is dying from a horrible cancer. What kind of a memory would that be looking at a photo that was taken when I knew he was sick? I need to sort this one out. It seems like a simple problem but nothing is very simple these days....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

BayBeams

I hope this helps! The reality is that none of us know if and when we will get something and that doesn't change the beauty in us or in our dogs.

Each day is a gift for all of us and our dogs, so please take pics of Beau in celebration of his life.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I continue to wish you the best with Beau. I do get where you are coming from with the picture taking, but I would take them anyway and continue to do such with my own guy. Miracles do happen.:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Go look in Selka's thread (I don't know exactly where they are)
I have taken so many photos in the last month since his diagnosis. He looks so happy and I did a video of him rolling in the grass. I am so grateful for them. It may be too painful to watch them for awhile when he is gone at first but I am glad I have them. He is so beautiful and such a serene angel.

I know and empathize at this horribly painful journey. I keep praying for some peace and calm to help Selka. I prayed with him this morning.

I am praying for strength for you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> Go look in Selka's thread (I don't know exactly where they are)
> I have taken so many photos in the last month since his diagnosis. He looks so happy and I did a video of him rolling in the grass. I am so grateful for them. It may be too painful to watch them for awhile when he is gone at first but I am glad I have them. He is so beautiful and such a serene angel.
> 
> I know and empathize at this horribly painful journey. I keep praying for some peace and calm to help Selka. I prayed with him this morning.
> ...


Thank-you this is so what I need to hear as well as the post from Golden Camper. 
I took out my camera and have it handy to capture Beau just being Beau...how fun is that. I already snapped dozens of pictures when I got home from work today. I know I will appreciate them later...
Andrea and Beau


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't take many pics of JOY when she got sick because I didn't want to remember her that way. But now I am VERY sorry I didn't. In the few I did take, she didn't even look bad, just not the usual smiley faced JOY. So click away my friends and be sure to share !!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so appreciative of even the smallest things to help my Beau. Today I called the vet's office where they will be doing Beau's acupuncture. I had been commiunicating via email with one particular vet at the office, who also is treating Baylee. When I made the appointment a few days ago for Beau they couldn't fit him in with her because she was all booked up on Tuesday, the day I am taking off work to go.
When I called today to verify the appointment they told me they switched the schedule around for the vet I wanted to see so she could treat Beau.
This small favor has so much meaning for me. I was so moved...
I think Beau will be in excellent hands!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

That was a small miracle for Beau and you and I'm so glad he's going for acupuncture on Tuesday!
Is Baylee going too?

P.S. You know we can't wait to see all the pictures of Beau you took!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad they switched the schedule around so Beau could be treated. Happy that you are taking pictures, they will indeed mean the world to you in the future. I wish I had taken more of my first girl.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Doing too much thinking these days. One thing I don't quite get is that since the first days that Beau was hopping on 3 legs after stumbling on the step he has not hopped again. He spent about 3 days hopping on 3 legs, since then he just seems to slightly favor the left leg and today he just walks around like regular old Beau with his funny little gait. The only thing I notice is he doesn't like to stand or sit very long, mostly wanting to lie down but maybe he just wants to conserve his energy.

I can't help but have these moments of thinking the doctors are all wrong that the lesion on Beau's bone is just an odd defect. 
Oh I so hope that might be true.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying it is true also.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Beau being able to be himself is a gift. I think we expect that once we hear the dreaded "C" diagnosis that all is bad, it isn't. There are still good days ahead, enjoy them together. The most important thing is that he is still here, and the blessing is he doesn't know he's sick or what lies ahead. 

Writing things down helped calm me as I didn't always have to keep everything in my head.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

I am praying they are wrong, too. Perhaps it's just arthritis or a small fracture.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I so find it eases my mind to write dowm my thoughts and share with those who understand but I am finding it difficult to concentrate on everyday things, In particular, my job is not getting the best of me.
This is all so new...it was on 8/22 that I learned it was possibly cancer.
I hope I can ease my thoughts so that we can have at least the resemblance of normalcy at home. I certainly don't want this to have an effect on my job that will add a whole different demension to trying to care for Beau and the rest of my household. Such a juggling act.
I am so thankful that I can come here where our special pups are appreciated as an important part of our lives. My work community would not be so understanding.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts for Beau and hoping you have a good weekend. Praying his treatment goes well on Tuesday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

We all understand and care about you and yours!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OK guys, Beau is doing well. I am going to lighten up and enjoy Beau. Sorry sometimes I do way too much thinking. Thought I would add Beau's picture here to remind me to enjoy the day. After all that is what he does.
Thanks all...I just need a reminder once in a while....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

He looks as happy and content as he could be  -which hopefully does the same for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Beau looks so wonderful and so happy.
Dogs live in the moment-for that, we should envy them.
The Doctors could be wrong.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Took the 3 dogs to the park tonight. Beau so wanted to run amock. I am so afraid to let him out of fear of his leg breaking. So hard to know where to draw the line. Even so, it was a good time..just relaxing as if there wasn't a care in the world...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Had some rough moments today. I took Baylee to her physical therapy appointment and I discussed Beau with the therapist. She explained she had a dog with bone cancer and she went the amputation route and wanted to know why I didn't make that choice. I explained that I didn't think Beau would be able to manage since he already has an unsteady gait so the therapist said, well you could get him a cart to support his back legs. Then she said, "you know if the leg breaks it will be very painful". Does she think I don't know that!! That is one of my greatest fears!
So as I was driving home I just felt panicked that I was making the wrong decisions for my dear Beau. 
I so hate this terrible disease...it is robbing me of the peace I enjoy with my Golden babies....
Beau has his appointment for acupuncture on Tuesday...at least I can do that to try to help him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is the kind of comments I got from my former vet which is why I changed vets! I am sorry she said that to you, like you don't already know!
We all make the best decisions out of love for our golden pups.
I haven't had many of those kind of comments (and they came from vets and on the canine cancer yahoo support group which I left ASAP virtually running!)

Dan and I know how much we love Selka as do the people who know us. They know we have only his best interests at heart.
And so do the people who know you and Beau. Like I said, when making the decision from the heart, trust your gut.

He is YOUR dog and you know him best. Hang in there.
I know those doubts but when I trust my heart and my gut, I know we are making the right decisions for Selka.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> That is the kind of comments I got from my former vet which is why I changed vets! I am sorry she said that to you, like you don't already know!
> We all make the best decisions out of love for our golden pups.
> I haven't had many of those kind of comments (and they came from vets and on the canine cancer yahoo support group which I left ASAP virtually running!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb,
I so appreciate your wisdom! My heart does believe I am making the right choice. It is my head that screams at me. And you reminded me that my regular vet, Dr. Camacho, is completely on the same page as me. I need to remeber why I am making the choices that I am and that is because I so cherish what Beau is about.
This whole thing just makes me angry at times, not a feeling I am thrilled about having. 
My 3 pups are all lying here by my feet, peaceful as can be...it's me that feels the turmoil...they are all happy. That is a good thing!
Andrea and Beau


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is hard to believe that it has been less than 2 weeks since Dr. Camacho first told me he thought Beau had bone cancer and all this craziness began.
Tonight the cats are sitting at the screen watching crickets hop by. Baylee, Beau and Baxter are napping after Baylee and Baxter had a romp in the hose as Beau supervised.
It all seems so normal and I am enjoying the moment.
It has been a long 2 weeks and I am exhausted!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. It is a rollercoaster. From feeling relieved and happy at his happiness to stomachache and scared out of my mind. It is Hell. I am praying for some kind of acceptance and peace. Prayers for you too. Hugs.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today is our usual "Sunday at the Park" where we get together with friends with their dogs to train and chat. It started as a training time for those getting ready to compete in odedience trials but is has evolved into a day to relax and chat and train and let the dogs enjoy visiting. I so look forward to Sunday at the park.
Today I am bringing my camera to get some pictures of Beau with the gang. I thank so many of you on GRF for your thoughts about taking photos. I didn't want to have pictures that would remind me of Beau's journey down this osteosarcoma road but I am changing my thinking on this because of all you kind folks.
So off to the park we will go today with camera in tow.
I am determined to have a relaxing day just like it was before I knew Beau was sick.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Praying you have a wonderful day and that Beau enjoys his day at the park too. Take lots of pictures. I'm so sorry that you are going through this and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

I think you may the absolute right choice for Beau. You are your vet know him best.

Enjoy the day and don't secondguess yourself.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau had a great day at the park today with his friends. I took a picture of our training buddies with Beau. Attached is the photo of Beau...not sure if his friends would like their pictures posted so you only see their feet.
Beau is staying happy and jolly as ever, enjoying brief walks among friends. He seems to favor the left hip ever so slightly so keeping his activity level low...not that Beau moves around all that much he mostly loves to just hang out with the gang.
Looking toward Tuesday when he is evaluated by the acupuncture vet to see if he is able to help keep him comfortable. 
Still hoping for a miracle...that this is a mistaken diagnosis, but making the most of our days just in case...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Beau had a good day at the park. Hoping for good news on Tuesday. In my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

So glad you had a good day at the park with Beau and that you get help from the acupuncturist on Tuesday.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Beau looks very happy hanging out with the gang. I wish you guys luck with the acupuncture and hope you get your miracle.:crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy you and Beau had a great time at the park. He looks happy and content!
Sending prayers for tomorrow!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am looking forward to the vet visit tomorrow. I feel like at least I will be doing something that will help my Beau instead of feeling so helpless. I know it does not change the fact he has cancer but I so need to try something. 
I really like this vet, at least I felt she really zeroed in on what Baylee needed and she treats the dog as a whole, not just the part that is ailing. Her specialty is rehab but she is seeing Beau to help me sort out if we are really dealing with osteo and if the acupuncture along with diet and supplements will help keep Beau comfortable. Sadly, this cancer is incurable no matter what treatment we try....
You all have been so supportive for which I am forever greatful!
Please keep us in your thoughts that we are able to come up with a plan that best suits Beau's needs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope your vet visit goes well and you get some good advice with Beau.
I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

praying for Beau and you at the vet visit.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for a good report from the vet today for Beau.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck at the Vet's today. I hope you are able to keep Beau feeling well for a very long time. Hugs to you both.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My vest thoughts and prayers for your precious boy. I lost my 2ed Irish Setter at age 12 1/2 to bone cancer, rear leg. I know what you are feeling. Hugs for you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know what I was thinking....maybe I had some idea that if I go to another vet it would all change and miraculously Beau would be better and this nightmare would be over.
I am only kidding myself. There is no mystical, magic answer.

Anyhow, here is how it went at the vet today. Beau had a very thorough evaluation and I had a frank discussion with the vet who was very understanding, kind and insightful but had no real answer for me and Beau. Not that she could solve my dilemma, for it is my dilemma to solve....
She suggested a different medication for pain meds instead of rimadyl because of the bad effects on the stomach and liver that rimadyl has.
She felt that the acupuncture could help with the pain relief but of course it won't stop the cancer.
She also felt that for Beau, amputation was a viable option because he doesn't have a lot of other joint issues other than weakness in the rear and back. She spent quite a lot of time describing exercises that will help him stay mobile regardless of what my decision would be about amputaion or not. She indicated that at some point Beau's leg will break and an amputation will prevent that from happening and extend his life until metastases eventually takes him.

At this point I just don't want to be making any more decisions on this....I just want to enjoy Beau. I must say he was a hit at the vet's office. Everyone LOVED him and his gentle personality.

So in the meantime I am starting him on acupuncture treatments and doing some strengthing exercises and reconsidering all my options.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

I agree that is a good place to start with the acupuncture.
I don't see how the vet could say that amputation is a good option considering weakness in the rear and back?
As you said it is your decision to make and I will continue my prayers for Beau, Baylee and you!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you, Karen
My brain has settled down and the feeling of needing to scream has passed. For tonight I am putting the thoughts away as best I can and just am going to enjoy my 3 pups.
Beau is so special and he deserves me to be at my best ao that is what I am going to give him...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

A good nights rest has put things into perspective. Beau is doing well, hardly a limp at the moment. His cancer is not goiing to rob me of our special time together for however long it is and that means I will not put him through a surgery or treatments that will cause him stress.
I am going to go with the acupuncture and supplements to keep him comfortable and happy.
I need to move on from this place of indecision and questioning and accept that my dear Beau's time is limited and make the best of it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm glad he's having a good morning. 
I'm sorry that I haven't been leaving posts in Beau's thread very often, though I am following along. I hope the acupuncture and supplements give you quantity and quality time with Beau.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sad to hear that Beau has such bad news.

I too am going through a hard time with my baby.

I hope and pray that there will be no pain for your baby.

Lucys mum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

BAYBEAMS

That is the right perspective.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying for you and Beau


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping for a good day for you and Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your continued good wishes and prayers. It is so appreciated.

Thought I would list Beau's treatment plan as recommended by the vet I saw yesterday:
1) Weekly acupuncture
2) home exercise program to help strengthen and prevent him from falling and fracturing the cancer leg
3) gabapentin for pain instead of rimadyl (not as hard on the stomach and liver)
4) denamarin, supplement for overall well being and pain
5) Platinum Stamina, supplement for increasing muscle tone to help prevent weakness and falls
6) diet with increased protein, sweet potatoes and green vegetables

Beau will love having the vegetables and protein added to his diet and the rest will help to keep him strong. I like this approach that treats the entire well-being of the dog.
Need to get off to work, I had the last 4 days off so I have a lot of catching up to do there.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

You, Beau and Baylee are in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

Did you, Beau and Baylee have a good day?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm keeping sweet Beau in my prayers and thoughts. 

A word of caution: 2 of Barkley's vets recommended we stop his acupuncture once he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma because it increases cellular activity and causes the cancer to spread faster. His holistic acupuncture vet disagreed, of course. You might want to consult with your vet on this before committing to it. We were very disappointed because it helped so much with his arthritis and allergies, but we decided to follow their advice and stop it (after I snuck one in the day before his first chemo threatment).


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> BayBeams
> 
> Did you, Beau and Baylee have a good day?


Thanks for checking in...Beau is doing well today. He seems to be adapting fine to his new medication. We weren't sure if he might have some pain during the transition but he seems to be his happy old self.

I've been taking some pictures of my 3 pups together but haven't gotten one that seems just right to show off each of their personalities to post.

I am so saddened by the loss of Selka and my heart goes out to Deb...

Andrea and Beau


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Glad Beau is doing well and we will wait for your pictures.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm keeping sweet Beau in my prayers and thoughts.
> 
> A word of caution: 2 of Barkley's vets recommended we stop his acupuncture once he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma because it increases cellular activity and causes the cancer to spread faster. His holistic acupuncture vet disagreed, of course. You might want to consult with your vet on this before committing to it. We were very disappointed because it helped so much with his arthritis and allergies, but we decided to follow their advice and stop it (after I snuck one in the day before his first chemo threatment).


Thanks for your caution and concern, and for keeping Beau in your thoughts, it is much appreciated. 
The oncologist mentioned the same thing to me. I searched through the internet references I could find and found those cautions as well as the benefits. I mentioned this to the rehab vet I am working with and she of course left it up to me but she felt the benefit would outweigh any potential detriment.
It is really hard to know what to do but I do know that Beau's comfort is my prime concern so at the moment I feel it is worth trying. My regular vet was comfortable with the plan. I wish when my mother was dying that there was something we could have done to ease her cancer pain even, sadly, at the risk of shortening her life.

Thank-you again, it is worth reconsidering, I certainly would not want to do more harm than good to my dear Beau.
Andrea and Beau


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Andrea, I am so glad Beau is doing well. It may not even be cancer. Osteo moves so fast.. it doesn't seem like that for Beau.
Sending prayers for your dear Beau and Baylee too.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Debles said:


> Andrea, I am so glad Beau is doing well. It may not even be cancer. Osteo moves so fast.. it doesn't seem like that for Beau.
> Sending prayers for your dear Beau and Baylee too.


 
I so hope you are right. I keep watching Beau to detect any lameness and he has had never had any major limping since that first weekend. The only discomfort I notice is that he doesn't like to fully weight onto the left rear leg and he tends to lie down a lot but no limping or hopping.
I have decided to just live each day remembering how precious he is, how he brings laughter and joy to my home. If the doctors are right then so be it and if they are wrong I, rejoice.
Beau has beaten 2 other cancers, one of which was considered unbeatable, so I am hoping he is on a roll to beat this diagnosis.
Thank-you so much for your thoughts...I am so hoping...

Baylee seems to be doing just ok. Her legs seem stronger but her back seems to be bothering her more. She has another treatment on Saturday so I am she hoping improves.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I did sneak in one more acupuncture post diagnosis, pre-chemo for Barkley because I felt he would benefit from it. We went to the holistic acupuncture vet not associated with our regular veterinary practice. She was very helpful to me because she actually explained to me what would happen in the end and how I would know it was time-and she was absolutely right. 

It's so hard to know what to do, especially when your dog has so many issues that the acupuncture benefits. Whatever you decide for Beau will be made with love and with his best interests in mind. I hope your time together is filled with happiness and many wonderful moments.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The one thing I decided when I heard this diagnosis...no matter how hard it might be for me, my decisions will be made for Beau's comfort and benefit. Beau has brought nothing but happiness to my home.

A brief story about Beau...but I must begin with a tale about my Baylee:
I raised Baylee as a puppy and what a challenge she was. She always had a serious edge to her, was tense and fearful and could be aggressive when uncertain and that was most of the time. Through years of working with her we came to form a team and I truely love her but there was always a sadness about her that broke my heart. Her tail rarely wags and she is more independent that a "typical" golden, more like the personality of a Saluki....
Then came Beau... I met Beau at the foster home from the local rescue. He was hairless and pudgy and had a funny walk and a smile on his face that never ceased.
He brought shear joy and happiness to my home and filled that gap left by my dear, Baylee's sadness and insecurities. Although he has been in my home only 3 years it seems like a lifetime. His loving personality even started to open up Baylee and she began to blossom. Beau is just so special...
On the day Beau underwent a partial maxillestomy to remove an epulis tumor from his jaw I feared that lovely smile would disappear. But amazingly on the day I brought him home 3 days later Beau had that great happy spirit and wagging tail as if nothing had ever happened. It was the same after he had 2 mast cell tumors and later 2 melanomas removed. Always that happy loving spirit about him.
So now I fear that my dear boy may be masking his pain and I could not forgive myself if I was missing something that could be causing him pain.
Today he burst out the door to follow his sister Baylee with that happy little hop in his step that I so love to see. Such happiness exudes from his feet as he tries to keep up with his more graceful sister.
Beau has been a great mentor to his new adolescent brother, Baxter. So wise he is with the most gentle way of guiding Baxter to make the right choices.

When/if that day comes that Beau's smile fades or his tail can no longer wag, I will know it is time to let him run free...
I am hoping that day is a long way off, that the doctors are all wrong but in the meantime I am loving every minute of my gentle, loving Golden boy.

Andrea and Beau
and his sister Baylee and new maniac brother, Baxter


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending love and kisses to Beau. xxx

Lucy and her mum


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It sounds like Beau is having a good day and that is great news. I pray it continues for a long time. Sending hugs to you, Beau, Baylee and Baxter.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is doing well today, just hanging out. The dogs love Fridays because that is my home office day from work so I can be with them all day.

Baylee, however is not having a good day. She is limping terribly I think because she over did it yesterday by running a zoomie. She is not supposed to do any vigorous exercise until her back problem improves. Silly girl she just had to go and run around to give herself a set back to her recovery.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful story and living tribute to Beau. He is something special. I'm glad he is having a good day and hope Baylee feels better very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Glad Beau is having a good day and sad that Baylee is not.
Hoping she takes it easy now and gets better. I know how hard it is when you don't want them to do the zoomies!
My Smooch, who is 11 1/2 years old, had TPLO surgery when she was 10 in March 2009-we try to keep her from running too much or jumping up at the fence, but there are those times she just acts like she is 1 year old, again!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I awoke this morning to Beau doing his "happy dance". I so love his little prance of excitement. He has his first acupuncture treatment today.

Baylee is not quite so limpy this morning. She has both a physical therapy and an acupuncture treatment today, as well so I hope that helps to ease the discomfort she is having. I think she just was a bit overexcited the other day and the zoomie re-injured her back. Thes oldsters of ours sure like to keep us on our toes...

Still hoping with Beau and thankful he is able to enjoy the day...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau and Baylee*

Glad Beau was doing the happy dance and that Baylee isn't limping as much.
The Seniors really do take us on a roller coaster ride!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today was one those days...all the stress and decision making regarding both of my pups' health just suddenly hit me. 
I had taken both Baylee and Beau for their treatments today and had some decisions to make regarding scheduling and balancing the financial aspect that sadly always plays a role. Compared with all the difficult decisions I have been making about Beau it was really nothing too major, just a bit troubling.
Afterward I headed to get groceries and run errands. I was standing in the grocery store trying to figure out what to buy for dinner, when I suddenly began to cry. It was like all the stress from the last couple of weeks just came pouring out. I felt so silly crying about what to buy for dinner. Of course that is not what it was all about...the sadness of the choices I have been having to make about Beau and to a lesser degree for Baylee just all came to a peak right in the middle of the grocery store.
Needless to say I headed home, called a friend, relaxed and enjoyed my pups. 
They were having a good day even if mom wasn't.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know the stress of worrying over your pups health. Allow your self to cry and it's great you have a friend to talk to.
I am so glad Beau is doing well (I feel very hopeful about him) and sorry Baylee is hurting.

I miss Selka so much I can barely stand it. Gunner's eyes were squinting alot it seemed today (not a good sign) They aren't red but I am so relieved he has an OP appointment on Monday.
Having just gone through Hell with Selka , I am praying Gunnie's eyes are OK.

Sending good thoughts to you and hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Crying is good for the soul. It is so stressful being faced with all of these decisions. Debles is right: It is best to share your worries, sadness, feelings-that makes them somewhat bearable.

I, too, have lots of stress-lost my job a year ago and so far my job search has proved fruitless. I worry if something happens to Smooch's leg again (TPLO) that she is too old to go through it again, plus realistically speaking, we can not afford it financially.

I think we all just have to take one day at a time and share and pray about it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Afterward I headed to get groceries and run errands. I was standing in the grocery store trying to figure out what to buy for dinner, when I suddenly began to cry. It was like all the stress from the last couple of weeks just came pouring out. I felt so silly crying about what to buy for dinner. Of course that is not what it was all about...the sadness of the choices I have been having to make about Beau and to a lesser degree for Baylee just all came to a peak right in the middle of the grocery store.


Guilty of doing the same thing. It was a sad song that came over the speakers that did it, at least no one was in that aisle. I also have been meaning to tell the vet that while I am on hold, could you PLEASE have more upbeat songs playing? 

Keep the hope alive. I prayed Tucker didn't have the bone cancer earlier this year and it worked. He has had many miracles and I hope Beau does too.:crossfing


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Guilty of doing the same thing. It was a sad song that came over the speakers that did it, at least no one was in that aisle. I also have been meaning to tell the vet that while I am on hold, could you PLEASE have more upbeat songs playing?
> 
> Keep the hope alive. I prayed Tucker didn't have the bone cancer earlier this year and it worked. He has had many miracles and I hope Beau does too.:crossfing


I am definitely keeping the hope alive. Beau is just not looking or acting like a dog with bone cancer. I have noticed he tends to lie down more than he used to but that just may be the I'm getting older dog syndrome.
So for now I am just grateful that Beau is his happy old self and continues to enjoy life. 
Today we all went to the park for our weekly hanging out with friends. Beau likes to trot around, sniff the trees and roll in the grass. It was a beautiful day....
Andrea and her motley threesome


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I called my regular vet, Dr. Camacho, today to see if a blood test, specifically calcium levels, might help to determine whether Beau truly has cancer....I still can't believe it is 100% true....
He really is a great vet and has been very responsive and supportive of my situation with Baylee and Beau. He did some research just to make sure but felt it would be a waste of money and not really give me any additional information. He related a story of a client dog of his that survived 4 years after diagnosis with an amputation. That is certainly not typical.
He indicated that it was possible that Beau had a benign tumor or some other process going on and the only way we would know is with a bone biopsy which is too risky. He suggested that we re-xray in a little while to see if the bone destruction is continuing if I felt the need to do that. I am going to think about it because frankly, Beau is not acting like a dog with osteo. 
He is on gabipentin for pain but I am not sure if he is having pain.
This whole thing is so difficult to take in....I am so glad Beau is doing well but I would be so much happier if he didn't have this cancer diagnosis hanging over his head.....
Trying to focus on the fact that he is having lots of good days and is continuing to do his happy dance. For that I am so grateful...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that Beau is doing his little dance.

Lucy is doing hers aswell and like you I am finding it hard to believe that she has been diagnosed with such a bad disease.

Lets just hope and pray that this time the vets are wrong.

I am praying for you.

Lucysmum


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can totally relate with the disbelief about a cancer diagnosis. There were days when it was hard to believe Barkley had hemangiosarcoma! In fact, he was so active and alert after each chemotherapy session I wanted to call and ask if they were sure they actually gave him the Doxorubicin. My advice is to thoroughly enjoy these wonderful days and make many wonderful memories! I hope you have many many more of them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

So glad Beau is doing well and being happy-that's all any of us can ever ask for.

Maybe later down the road you can do the x-ray. In the meantime, I will pray for a miracle for Beau and Baylee, as I've done for my own dogs and for all of the other sweet dogs on this forum.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I can totally relate with the disbelief about a cancer diagnosis. There were days when it was hard to believe Barkley had hemangiosarcoma! In fact, he was so active and alert after each chemotherapy session I wanted to call and ask if they were sure they actually gave him the Doxorubicin. My advice is to thoroughly enjoy these wonderful days and make many wonderful memories! I hope you have many many more of them!


DG, I so appreciate your post. I am glad to hear someone else had these thoughts. I think Beau's vet, who has been wonderful, must have thought I was nuts when I called to ask him about other tests to prove Beau has cancer. I told him Beau is doing great, which he was glad to hear, but did end the conversation with a caution not to allow Beau to jump around due to the risk of him breaking his leg. That brought me down to earth a bit but I am still hoping and enjoying each moment in between the worry. I wish I could make the worry go away. It is so draining...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear Beau is doing so well, such wonderful news.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent posted to the thread lately but wanted to tell you that I am praying he keeps doing his happy dance and he doesnt have cancer. Hoping both Beau and Baylee continue to get better each day. Doesnt hurt to have the calcium test done.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tomorrow Beau and Baylee have their acupuncture treatments and Baylee has a recheck to see if we need to make adjustments in her rehab program. Her legs seem stronger but she tends to be limping more so we'll see what they have to say.
The one thing I have noticed with Beau is he tends to want to lie down more than usual. Otherwise he is continuing to be his jolly happy self.
I am not sure he really needs the acupuncture treatments at this point but then, maybe that is why he is doing so well. At any rate I am going to go ahead with the four planned treatments then make a decision from there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very glad for you that Beau is doing so well. I also know the pain of having that diagnosis hanging over your head. we were told Selka had anywhere between a couple weeks and 6 months from the original vets. We got 7 weeks. 
As hard as it is, just try to focus on today and enjoy every minute with your boy. That is all any of us really has anyway.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

A friend of mine reminded me today what a different place Beau and I would be in if I had decided to go with an amputation. I believe, for us, whatever the outcome, that I made the right decision. I am enjoying Beau's wise old soul instead of being focused on rehabilitating a tripawed dog. Beau teaches me something about being in the moment every day. I so love this pup of mine...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

Baybeams

I am sure you made the right decision for Beau.
You, Baylee and Beau are in my nightly prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope and pray the dx was wrong and am so glad you are getting more quality time with your special boy.

He exudes love and joy.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau does not seem to be tolerating the acupuncture all that well. He seems a bit anxious about the whole thing. Baylee seems to love them and relaxes the entire time. So I think I'll try one more with Beau and decide from there if it is worth it for him. Since Beau is doing well at the moment I am not sure what type of benefit he is receiving from the treatments, or maybe tht is why he is doing well.
At the same time I have some great news with Baylee. She had a re-check by the rehab vet and has made some remarkable gains in the size of her muscle mass. Her back spasms are much less and she is walking better...yahoo...I love having some good news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Delighted to hear about Baylee's good news and maybe the acupuncture makes Beau nervous.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> At the same time I have some great news with Baylee. She had a re-check by the rehab vet and has made some remarkable gains in the size of her muscle mass. Her back spasms are much less and she is walking better...yahoo...I love having some good news.


Nothing like some good news to lower the stress level a bit. Continue to send good thoughts to all of you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I sent a message to the acupuncture vet for Beau, to get her thoughts on the benefit of continuing the treatment. 
Yesterday he was much more energetic than usual. I don't know if it has anything to do with his treatments but it was so fun to see him so perky. He even tried to have a playful wrestling match with the youngster, Baxter. I can't let them do much of that because Baxter is way too rough and I fear he might break Beau's leg. 
That is one of the difficult parts of this dreaded disease. There is always a worry that the bone will break. I so want Beau to enjoy his life but I need to consider wisely the things he is able to do.
Today we went to the park and had a relaxing morning. Beau rolled and stretched in the grass and basked in the sun while Baylee and Baxter worked on their obedience exercises. I am still cautiously optomistic that Baylee will be able to compete this fall and that Beau will be around to "supervise" the activities.
Beau just trotted out to enjoy the sun again...small simple moments that I am so lucky to have to enjoy....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

So glad that all of you enjoyed your time outside.
I and many others know SO WELL having to limit our dogs activity and worrying about another fall, a break. I watch my Smooch as much as I can, she's 11 1/2 years old and can't go through another TPLO. However, I want her to enjoy the occasional romp, but have to keep an eagle eye that Tonka, our 1 year old Samoyed, doesn't play with Smooch too enthusiastically!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good to hear you all had a wonderful Sunday in the park!

Sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My wonderful vet called me today just to check in to see how Beau was doing. He was amazed to hear that Beau is doing so well. It is not what he expected.
I did have a bit of a scare this evening....Beau's left leg just suddenly gave way from under him and he took a tumble. He got right up again and seems to be doing fine....
Still hoping....!!
Andrea, Beau, Baylee and Baxter


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear Beau is doing well.. but sorry about the tumble.

I am hoping for your babies too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Hoping here, too.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope Beau continues to have a good day today and for many days to come.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

How are Beau and Baylee doing today?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Keeping Beau in my prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am keeping you, Beau and Baylee in my prayers. Praying their is no side effects from his fall.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers. Baylee and Beau are both doing well. Baylee had a little set back with her back on Sunday but that seems to have improved. She has gained in strength in her legs and we are continuing to do her physical therapy exercises. The exercises have helped her tremendously.

As for Beau, well he continues to amaze us all. My vet just can't figure it out as everyone expected him to be doing so much worse. He just keeps trucking along. He bounded out the door to try to play with Baxter this evening. That is something I can't let him do because of Baxter's strength and exhuberance. He knocks into everyone. It is so nice to see that Beau feels good enough to even attempt it. He seems to be doing ok after his fall and I am doing some strengthening exercises with him that the rehab vet recommended. Anything I can do to keep Beau strong will help to protect his cancer leg. At this point I don't think anyone can quite figure out what to make of Beau....I am still hoping for that miracle. So everyone your positive energy seems to be working so if I may ask, please continue to keep us in your thoughts as you have so graciously done. My little family will miss Beau so much when he is gone and I just can't begin to think such thoughts.
Hope continues...
Thank-you all,
Andrea, Beau, Baylee and Baxter


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear such good news about both Beau and Baylee.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you, Beau, Baylee and Baxter.

Wishing you many more happy days ahead.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> As for Beau, well he continues to amaze us all. My vet just can't figure it out as everyone expected him to be doing so much worse. He just keeps trucking along.


Can't tell you how many times Tucker surprised his vets. Beau will feel your positive outlook and that makes a better life for all of you.

 Keep looking on the bright side of things.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Remember I'm praying for all of you. Kisses to Baylee and Beau!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau came marching down his ramp from the car as my faithful companion and I headed to the park.... My friend standing nearby said to me "Well that looks like one happy dog"...That is exactly what he is these days and for that I feel so fortunate.

Andrea, Baylee and Beau
and Baxter too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

SO glad that Beau marched down the ramp!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad Beau is doing so well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*One Month Ago...*

Exactly, one month ago Beau was diagnosed with osteosarcoma and my world shuddered....
Four weeks ago I would never have thought Beau would be doing so remarkably well....
Four weeks ago I could not envision Beau rolling in the grass and enjoying his day....
Four weeks ago I couldn't be sure Beau would even be here today....
But he is...!
And I am holding my breath that four weeks from now he will still be the same....
I am so grateful for *today*!

Andrea


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Living in the moment is the lesson our beloved dogs teach us.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Beau is doing well and still so happy.
I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau's left leg gave away on him a couple of times today. The first time was when Baxter bumped into him and the second time he was standing on the edge of the steps. He didn't fall...just sat abruptly. He doesn't seem to be in any pain just is having some increased instability in the left rear leg. Since he had FHOs on both hips he has never been 100% stable so it could just be related to weakness. I am hoping this is just one of those things and not the first signs of bigger problems in my miracle boy. 
He does not seem to have any discomfort at all and for that I am so glad.
This cancer diagnosis has made it so that even the most innocent of stumbles is cause for concern...
Tonight the 3 dogs and I are heading out to the park with a friend to do a little training with Baxter and Baylee, while Beau supervises. It has been a very warm day so it should be a pleasant evening. Beau loves to go along and sniff the plants and roll on the grass.
Just taking it one day at a time....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baybeams*

BAYBEAMS

Keep having positive thoughts about Beau.
My Smooch, who had TPLO surgery in March 2009-she is now 11 1/2, is not real stable on her rear legs. I'm as careful as I can be with her, but yesterday I saw her sitting and then laying and licking her left rear paw, and it was sort of shaking-it scared me to death. I went in to get her a Previcox and a Tramadol and she followed me inside. I thanked God over and over!!
Have a good time tonight AT THE PARK with your dogs!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hoping he is just alittle weak today and enjoys the park tonight supervising the training.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau did great at the park last night. He was eager to climb through the ice plant and brush. Today he has another acupuncture treatment. I don't know if it is actually keeping his cancer symptoms controlled but he is doing so well I don't want to stop it. In 2 weeks he will have a re-check to see if we change his treatment plan. 
When my vet returns from his vacation I am considering having him do an x-ray to see if the tumor has progressed just for my own peace of mind....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

BayBeams

So glad that Beau did well at the park!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy to read that Beau did so well at the park and had fun. Give him a big kiss for me. Love those Beau dudes.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Kisses and hugs to Beau. xx


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just checking in to let you know Beau continues to be happy and enjoy his days. It seems silly to me to keep writing on this thread about how well Beau is doing for a dog who has osteosrcoma. Somehow I find comfort in being able to share his good days. Being able to write it down makes it true and one day when the cancer takes him I will be able to look back on these entries and remember that Beau has LIVED wonderfully despite his cancer.
Of course I am still hoping they are wrong.
Thank-you to all who check back to relect on how Beau is doing. I wish you all could meet this Golden boy with the amazing personality and heart of gold.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beau sure does sound amazing and I am glad he is so happy and still dancing for you.
He sure looks so full of joy and obviously loves both you and life.
I hope he continues to thrive.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

I am oh so happy that Beau is doing so well and I only wish I could meet him!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that Beau is doing so well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Another miracle for Beau???*

Hi everyone...I want to shout to the mountains!!!
I took Beau to have an x-ray today to see how the tumor has progressed. It has been 5 weeks since his osteosarcoma diagnosis and he continues to do well. He favors the left leg a little but otherwise is doing fine.
The x-rays show *NO* progression of the tumor. In fact it may be a little *SMALLER*!!!
Now before I get too excited my vet did mention that the angle and technique of the x-ray was a little different which might make it appear different. However, the tumor is no worse at this point. My vet had expected to see worsening of his symptoms and growth of the tumor by now.
We were both so happy to see that hasn't occurred!
Beau and I are doing the happy dance!!!!
Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers, they seem to be working!
Beau is truly my miracle boy!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am happy for you and Beau.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is the best news about Beau. I am so happy for him and you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sooo happy to hear the good news about Beau.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

This is very POSITIVE news that it is no bigger.
Praying for Beau, Baylee and you every night!
YES!! Doing Happy Dance!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Andrea,

Such wonderful news!!!
Augie and I are doing the happy dance with you.:artydude:banana:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am feeling so fortunate that Beau is doing so well. I sure hope this bubble doesn't burst....because I am starting to believe that Beau's tumor isn't really osteosarcoma.
Beau has a recheck with the acupuncture/rehab vet next week. She is going to take a look at Beau's latest x-rays to give me her opinion about Beau's femur. 
In the meantime I am picturing Beau living to be a very old and very wise gentleman...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Praying for you, Baylee and Beau nightly.
Enjoy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your positive thoughts and prayers. I really believe that Beau is proof of the power of positive thought and that miracles do happen. Everyday that I have Beau here to love and enjoy is another wonderful day. Beau has beat 2 previous cancers and I am hoping he beats this third cancer challenge.
I'll keep you posted on his journey...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending more positive thoughts for your Beau. xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Checking in on you, Andrea, and Beau and Baylee!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on you, Andrea, and Beau and Baylee!!


Thanks for checking in. Beau is doing well. He goes for a recheck with the acupuncture/rehab vet on Friday. She is going to review the x-rays I had taken of his hip last week to get her opinion on the status of the tumor.
Baylee is doing better. She was a little overtired and had some difficulty on Sunday but she seems to have bounced back. I need to remember, as she recovers from her back problems, that she is a senior lady and i can't expect her to do the same things she was capable of a few years ago....

Continuing to enjoy each day and hope for the best!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping fingers crossed that the xrays show more shrinkage of the tumor or even better all gone. 
Hope Miss Baylee feels better.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Beau will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thinking of Beau and Baylee.

Sending prayers.

Hugssssssss


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Checking in on you, Baylee and Beau.
Prayers continuing!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in on Beau and Baylee.

Sending ((hugs)) and best wishes to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Checking in on you, Beau and Baylee.
Prayers continue!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Beau's vet trip was positive.:crossfing

i am so glad he and Baylee are doing well. I'll kepp up the good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thank-you to all for checking in and keeping us in your thoughts.
Beau had a good visit at the specialists today. The vet said his measurments show an increase in strength and Beau's pain seems to be mininmal. She looked at the new x-rays and didn't quite know what to make of it. She said the tumor doesn't look like it has grown any and that it may actually be slightly smller. I asked her if it was possible that Beau's tumor was something benign instead of osteosarcoma and she looked at me and smiled like she was just trying to be understanding and nice. Regarless, the vet was very pleased with how Beau is doing. She suggested I decrease his acupuncture to every other week instead of every week for now and see how he does.
Baylee is continuing to do well. She had a slight set back last Sunday but seems to have rebounded. She seems to be in less pain and far more comfortable.
All your positive wishes are so helpful and Beau, Baylee and I thank you from the bottoms of our hearts....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear Beau is doing so well.

Hoping Baylee regains ground again.

Praying for both Beau and Baylee.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is continuing to do well as far as his cancer goes but now he has developed a terrible, goopy rash in his groin area. I clipped away the hair to allow more air to get to it but it is a red, raw mess that was aggravated by him licking at it. I treated it with a soothing foam I use for hot spots and am hoping that helps take care of it.
Of course, tomorrow is my absolutely longest day at work and Beau's vet only does surgeries on Tuesdays so he leaves earlier than usual. That means Wednesday will be the soonest he can be seen. Hopefully it will clear up before then. I may have to go to using a conehead if he won't leave it alone...I just hate to go that route if it can be avoided. 
This is just a minor bump in the road...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww Beau... please stop licking.. it wont get better if you lick.

I dont know if it is of any use to you.. but when Lucy was having terrible rashes on her tummy.. I got some sea salt and disolved it in warm water and bathed her tummy with it. It cleared up the rash immediately and it has not come back again.

Hope it will work with Beau.

Thinking of you and your babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BayBeams*

Beau's visit sounds positive to me that the tumor doesn't appear to have grown.
I hope his rash gets better!
What kind of setback did Baylee have.
All three of you are in my prayers every night!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to both your doggies.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> What kind of setback did Baylee have.
> All three of you are in my prayers every night!


 Baylee overdid it a bit and her back has flared up with spams. I have had to curtail her activity again. She is definitely stronger woth the exercises we have been doing but her spine is a bit touchy.

Beau's rash has turned into a full blown infection so now he is on antibiotics and is a cone head, not something he is so thrilled about. His entire groin is red and flaming hot. I'm also using a special medicated spray on the area. I feel so bad for my special guy...his tail is still wagging and he is adjusting to the cone head.

I hate to see him uncomfortable but at least it is not a progression of the osteosarcoma I am dealing with. When I spoke with the vet yesterday regarding Beau's cancer, he is still of the belief that it is osteo that we are dealing with, though he can't explain the slow progression. At any rate I am hoping Beau's infection heals quickly so I can take the awful cone off his head.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Baylee's back calms down quickly. Poor little girl.

I'm sorry Beau has such a bad rash and hope the antibiotics and spray clear it up and he can get rid of the cone. I am happy the tumor is maybe smaler.:crossfing

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau's infection is MUCH improved. He still has a few areas that are red and raw but he no longer needs to wear a cone head. We are all happy about that, especially the other dogs who kept getting wacked by the big cone.
Beau is back to being his cheery old self!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad to read that Beau's rash is greatly improved and he doesnt need his cone anymore. Goldbond and listerine also help. Hope that Baylee improves and the spasms stops. I have had back spasms so I know her pain. 

Praying for the both of them.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear Beau's rash is clearing up and that he is wagging his happy tail.

I hope Bailee's spasms stop. Poor wee girl.

Praying for you, Beau and Bailee.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is limping today. He hasn't done any limping with his left rear leg since he was diagnosed with osteosarcoma Aug 23. I am hoping it is just one of those old dog things and not related to his cancer, or maybe due to his recent infection. I hate to think of the alternative.
Amazing how a "simple" limp can change your day. In a dog without cancer there are so many easy things that can cause a limp...but in a dog with osteo...well I hate to think....
I am worried but not going to let it interfere with our day together.
Keep thinking those positive thoughts for my miracle dog, Beau.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beau IS a miracle dog. Praying the limp is temporary, and Baylee feels better also.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so worried. Beau is not wanting to put any weight on his osteo leg. I just gave him a tramadol to see if it helps. I couldn't give him rimadyl because he was recently getting a steroid spray for his rash. Apparently rimadyl and steroids don't mix.

Still thinking positive thoughts for my Beau....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Osteo is such a rollercoaster and even when you know the final outcome, you want your boy to stay well /without pain, as long as possible.

As you may know, Selka had good days and bad days. It was up and down and with actually many more up days until the last three days.

Hoping Beau rebounds with many more good days. It is so very hard to live in the moment even when we know it is their lesson for us.
Prayers for Beau and for YOU.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_Apparently rimadyl and steroids don't mix."_

They don't and I have been told to wait 2 weeks after prednisone before giving rimadyl.

I hope and pray darling Beau just sprained his leg or something and bounces back.
You are both in my heart and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Amazing how a "simple" limp can change your day.


It sure does. And now with you seeing him not wanting to put any weight on it does not help with keeping a "glass half full" attitude. You have done well with positive thinking with this issue, keep it up, it works wonders.

My good thoughts and prayers to Beau and you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just read on the internet that tramadol and SAMe don't mix either. Beau takes Denamarin, which contains SAMe so now I am not sure what to do. I already gave Beau a tramadol and didn't read about the interaction problem until afterward. I put in a call to his vet but of course he is off today so won't have an answer until Monday... And I had cancelled Beau's acupuncture treatment for this week, not good planning, but then how could I know he was going to have a bad day?

Thanks guys for keeping us in your thoughts. I do remember your rollercoaster ride Debles. I have just been hoping the docs were wrong...
Still hoping...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"I just read on the internet that tramadol and SAMe don't mix either."

:doh::doh::doh:Thanks for the info. I will have to ask about that since Copper takes both. Thank goodness he only takes the tramadol occasionally. I'll leave a message for his internist since I trust her judgment the most and I'll keep him off Tramadol until then.

I'm keeping you and Beau in my prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> "I just read on the internet that tramadol and SAMe don't mix either."
> 
> :doh::doh::doh:Thanks for the info. I will have to ask about that since Copper takes both. Thank goodness he only takes the tramadol occasionally. I'll leave a message for his internist since I trust her judgment the most and I'll keep him off Tramadol until then.
> 
> I'm keeping you and Beau in my prayers.


Please keep me posted as to what your internist says. I haven't been able to reach either of my vets.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that Beau is having a bad day. Will keep him in my prayers. Can you call a vet college and ask them about the meds? Or an emergency vet?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts to Beau.

Hoping the limp is due to the damp weather we are having and nothing more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I am so sorry that Beau is having a bad days.
All of my prayers are with Beau and you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending lots of ((hugs)) for Beau.... He is such a fighter. kisses. xxx


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for Beau. I hope the limp is a temporary thing.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau will never cease to amaze me and this cancer will continue to confound me.
Beau is doing better today. I took all the dogs to the park and Beau spied a squirrel and dashed after it trotting along and pulling me after him with the leash.
I so love to see my golden boy happy. 
So I just try to take each day as it comes and cherish the good moments. 
Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Glad Beau got to chase after a squirrel.
Dogs live in the moment at that is such a blessing-guess we have to try to learn to do the same.

Prayers continuing!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Beau felt better and wanted to chase after a squirrel. They sure do like to live for the little things dont they. Give him a big kiss from another Beau Mom.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, Beau is doing OK. He is favoring his leg a little but is his usual happy self.
I spoke with the 2 vets involved in Beau's care and one of them feels rimadyl will be ok to use since the steroid is only topical. The other vet is not so sure. I stopped using the topical spray just in case but my regular vet feels I should continue its use due to the nature of his skin inflammation. Oh well!

At any rate the one vet was concerned that his leg may have broken since he wasn't using it on Saturday but he is definitely is putting weght on it today, just a bit tentatively...

And so it goes, the difficulty of this cancer business.

Beau is happy, for today that is good and that is all I need to know...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that Beau is happy.

and glad to hear that the will to chase squirrels is still strong. (but I kinda hope he didnt catch it)


I feel that way too, if Lucy is happy, then I am happy..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Just checking in on Beau and you!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is having a good day today and I am so relieved. He really had me worried on Saturday.
He is sound asleep at my side, resting comfortably.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So very glad to hear that Beau is having a good day. 

Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm keeping Beau and you in my prayers. This cancer roller coaster ride is not easy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Hoping Beau is doing good today.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok PLEASE forgive me but I completely missed this thread..... 

I am so sorry Beau has been diagnosed with osteo. My heart and prayers go out to you. That was what I lost Max too... 

I will go back through the thread and read it carefully when I have time. 

Give Beau a BIG hug for me, and know I am passing one to you too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I read the thread... 

Andrea you are very strong woman. I too can understand the feelings, roller coaster, experiences you have been going through. I am thoroughly impressed how well Beau is doing. That is fantastic. Just keep taking it one day at a time. 

When Maxine was diagnosed, the FIRST thing I did was set up a photo shoot with all my dogs. I had wanted one when it was Shadow, Max, and Belle, but never got it done, and regretted it when we lost Shadow (old age 15 1/2). I was not going to make that mistake with Maxine. I have a LOT of pictures of her last few months. I am so glad I will forever cherish them. 

Beau is a handsome boy. I promise, I won't be absent from here. I will check in for your posts, and try to post so you know I am here. 

Beau has some really good GRF angels on his side.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this thread, too. I am so sorry that Beau has been diagnosed with osteo. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> I read the thread...
> 
> Andrea you are very strong woman. I too can understand the feelings, roller coaster, experiences you have been going through. I am thoroughly impressed how well Beau is doing. That is fantastic. Just keep taking it one day at a time.
> 
> ...


I keep my camera out so I can snap those candids. I would so love to have a professional photo of the gang, though I so love the silly pictures. The one with all of us with Beau yawning and Baxter holding his leash is one of my favorites.

Beau has improved since Saturday and is doing well. Poor guy, I am constantly watching him to make sure he and his leg stay steady and strong.
I so love this dog!

Thanks for checking in....!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad to see that Beau is doing better. You should go and have that professional picture taken, it will be a gift to yourself. With all you've been through you deserve it!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so happy that Beau is doing well.: It makes my heart smile.
Please give him a little kiss from me.:smooch:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful news that Beau is doing well and feeling good. Those days are great gifts...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

So Happy that Beau has been doing better!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So glad to hear Beau is doing better.

Big hugsssssss.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear Beau is doing better. Hope it continues. In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just checking in to say Beau is having a good day...so much better than this time last weekend, which means mom is better too.
We all enjoyed a great day at the park, our regular Sunday outing. I took a video of Beau today of him simply being Beau. When I played it back it brought tears to my eyes. Beau captured at his best, happy and jolly. I so cherish the moments...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So very very happy to hear that Beau is happy... and of course that you are happy too.

Sending hugs to you both. ((hugs))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad to read that Beau is doing better today. Love that there are so many more good days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Beau is feeling good and being happy and jolly.
Continued good thoughts and prayers for more and more days like this for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Andrea:

Checking in on you, Beau, Baylee and Bama. Hoping you are having a good day!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checking in on you and your pups.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Lucy's mom,
Beau and I and the rest of the gang are all doing well today. I had the day off work so I had the opportuninty to just hang out with the pups. Beau wanted to get involved while Baylee was doing the "zoomies" but I have to be so careful of his leg so couldn't let him play.
Not to worry, Beau was just as happy to be an observer.
Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Sounds like all of you had a fun day-I'm so glad.
I have to watch Smooch, my 11 1/2 year old Golden Ret., too.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> Sounds like all of you had a fun day-I'm so glad.
> I have to watch Smooch, my 11 1/2 year old Golden Ret., too.


Hi Karen,
That is one of the hardest things...Beau's mind is willing to romp and play but his body is just too fragile, same as your Smooch. Give your Smooch a big "smooch" from my golden gang!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can remember by Beau wanted to play so bad but his body just couldnt. But I know in his mind he was running around with Bama in spirit. And he did chew all the tennis balls on his bed all the time. 

I am glad that your Beau is doing so well. Give him a big kiss.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that Beau is doing well.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Just checking in on you and Beau.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I remember with Max she SO wanted to go for walks. However we knew she couldn't go far, so we compromised. We drove her to the park and let her be loose to do as she pleased. Mostly she rolled in the grass and Art and I would sit with her and have nice conversations. Those to were precious, special days. 

Hang in there Beau! {{hugs}}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea:

How are you, Beau, Baylee and Baxter doing?
You're in my prayers every night!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea:
> 
> How are you, Beau, Baylee and Baxter doing?
> You're in my prayers every night!


The whole gang are doing fine. As long as Baylee doesn't do too much her back spasms stay under control. Beau has no sign of a limp this week. I spoke with the acupuncture vet today about Beau's diagnosis and the fact he seems to be doing well. I even said to her maybe he doesn't have cancer. She replied that there is definitely something going on in his femur. Unfortunately, without doing a bone biopsy we will never know for certain and I am not willing to go that route due to the risk of it causing his bone to fracture. So we just go merrily along hoping that he continues to do well.
As for Baxter...he is busy being a huge adolescent annoyance to all but we love him anyway...
Thanks for checking in.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugs and prayers to your lovely gang.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Glad to hear that all are doing well.
Praying always!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh my silly Beau, he so wants to tussle with my youngster, Baxter, but it really is not safe to let him do so. I am just so happy he is enjoying his days and surprising everyone by how well he is doing.
I so wish there was a way to determine if the tumor in his bone is really cancer without surgery. It would be so relieving to know if we are really dealing with osteosarcoma. All the vets say it is so but can't explain why he is doing so well.
I am trying to just take each day in stride with Beau. I just would be so happy if I could stop worrying every time he slips or stumbles or tries to romp with Baylee and Baxter. OH well...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that Beau is doing well.

But I know what you mean about wishing you knew one way or the other.

But I think it is better to be safe than sorry by keeping his playing with Baxter to a minimum.

Thinking of you all...take care


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Just checking in on you and the gang!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hugs to you, Beau, Baylee & Baxter doing tonight?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you are all doing well.

I know what you mean about wishing you could find out. I shall just hope and pray you and all your gang have many more wonderful days together.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Not sure if Beau isn't feeling well or I am being a worry wart but Beau does not seem his usual happy self today. I am hoping it is because he didn't get to do to the dog show with Baylee today...
The dogs are all sleeping at the moment. Their sweet faces look so soft and peaceful. I am trying not to worry....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hoping you're just being a worry wart, which is hard not to do. Maybe sweet Beau is simply having an off day....happens to all of us. Fingers crossed he perks up tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Keeping Beau and you in my thoughts and hoping Beau is feeling better this morning.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> Hoping you're just being a worry wart, which is hard not to do. Maybe sweet Beau is simply having an off day....happens to all of us. Fingers crossed he perks up tomorrow.


 You are probably right...Beau may be just having an off day. I'm taking all the dogs to the park today and hope that helps to improve Beau's spirits. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that a change of scenery helps.
Thanks for reminding me that "normal" is having an off day once in a while. When dealing with cancer, having an off day could be an advancing of the cancer. 
So today Beau is just going to have a "normal" day at the park.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you all have fun at the park and Mr. Beaujangles perks up.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending prayers for Beau. I hope it was just a little off day, and that he is better after his day at the park.

Sending (((hugs)))) to you all.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, Beau is just not as perky the last few days. He doesn't have any increase in limping or anything of that nature so he might just be a bit tired. All the dogs are sacked out from their morning at the park. Anyhow he seemed happy to be at the park even if he wasn't in a dancing mood.
Baylee was in an obedience competition on Saturday and didn't do as well as last week so maybe it is just something in the air....
Keeping positive thoughts that Beau is just a bit off and nothing more.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope Beau is feeling a little better now. Maybe they are just tired from the park.

Sending hugs and kisses for Beau and to Baylee and also to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe the changing of the seasons and time change is affecting Beau. I know it's affecting me. I feel fatigued despite normal (even better) sleep! I hope he feels great today and eases your worries.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Checking in on you, Beau, Baylee, and Baxter. Maybe Beau and Baylee just had an off day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Checking in to see how Beau, Baylee, Baxter and you are!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau and the rest of the gang are doing OK. I am thinking the time change is affecting us all. I know it has affected me. We went out to train tonight and it was pitch black at 6 pm. Oh how I miss the long summer days!
Beau is hanging in there and continues to surprise us all. His vet called yesterday to see how he is doing and I was thrilled to report that he is still going strong. I still have moments when I think they are wrong in the osteosarcoma diagnosis.
Still keeping positive thoughts.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

i am so glad to hear that Beau and the gang are doing well. 

I too hope and pray that the vets diagnosis for Lucy is a mistake.

But every little thing that crops up, I keep thinking the worst.

Sending hugs and prayers for Beau , Baylee and Baxter.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I was thinking of stopping the acupuncture because it seems to make him anxious but the vet feels it is helping him even though he gets nervous. Beau is doing so well that I hate to change anything I am doing. He is on the gabapentin and denamarin with no need to adjust his doses so far.
Today he seemed more perky than the past few days ao I have decided to stop worrying so much (RIGHT!?)
Well off to work I go...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Yes stop worrying and you and Beau Enjoy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Yes stop worrying and you and Beau Enjoy!


You are absolutely right! Not so easy to do when they have an illness but enjoying Beau is so easy and that I can do!
Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that Beau is doing well.

I know what you mean about stopping a treatment of any kind. 

I think you are thinking that you would like to stop the acupuncture because it make Beau anxious, and you dont want him to have any discomfort... but you are scared to stop incase he gets ill.

I started to write so much more to you... but it started to sound dark and despondant... so I deleted it.

I am praying for many many more happy days for Beau and for Lucy.

And I am sending smiles to you through my tears.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea and Tracy*

Andrea and Tracy


I am praying for Beau and Lucy and their Moms every night!!

Wishing for many wonderful days and nights!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Checking in on you and Beau-hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope that Beau is doing ok.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Hope that Beau is doing ok.


Beau is doing well. He was jealous of some time I was spending with my youngster, Baxter and tried to push the door open to romp outside with him. I can't let him do that but I am so glad he feels up to wanting to...
Thanks to all who continue to check in on my dear Beau.
He is one special pup.
Tomorrow we are going to a Golden Retriever "Fun Day" with our GR club. All my dogs get to go and Beau will be the mascot and observer.
It should be fun for all!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea: 

I hope you and Beau, Baylee and Baxter all have fun at your FUN DAY today!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

We all had a GREAT time at the GR fun day. It was nice to hang out with a bunch of goldens of all ages. Beau enjoyed himself and greeted everyone with his happy wagging tail. Baylee, Baxter and Beau all loved the activities and I was able to stop worrying and enjoy the lovely afternoon.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that you all had a great fun day.

Especially happy to hear Beau was having so much fun, and that you were able to relax and enjoy yourself.

Hugs to you and your gang.

Tracy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I am so HAPPY that you all had a wonderful afternoon and that you got a much needed respite from worrying!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Just checking in on you and your CREW!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is doing well and staying happy. I was so inspired by Lucy's mom and her professional photos that I have scheduled a photo session for all three of my pups this coming Saturday. I am so excited to get some great pictures of my golden gang. I hope they show the wonderful spirit of Beau and the rest of my gang.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I had an interesting vet visit today for some Beau's skin issues. My vet, who is so wonderful with Beau, told me that at this point he thinks Beau must NOT have osteosarcoma!!!! Frankly, he said Beau would be gone by now if his femur problem was truly osteo. Other options might be that he has an infection or a benign tumor.
I have been thinking that Beau must not have osteo but hesitated to put it into real words. It is so great to know that my vet is thinking the same thing!
Oh I so hope it is true!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Bay Breams... I am SO SO SO very happy to hear your news that the vet doesnt think Beau has osteosarcoma. I am so very happy for you both. I have tears streaming down my face I am so happy.

I am also glad that I inspired you to get professional pics done of your gang. I will look forward to seeing them when they are done.

Big big hugs to Beau for being such a clever boy. And of course hugs to Baylee and Baxter. And if I can catch you once you stop dancing around... a big hug to you too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I CANNOT tell you and Beau How HAPPY I AM for you and him!!

I believe in prayer and I have been praying for Beau, Baylee, Baxter, and you, along with Lucy and Lucysmum and so many other people and animals on the Golden Ret. Forum every night!! 

Prayers continue and we will assume the vet is right!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray! fantastic! I am soooooo happy to hear this. Are there any tests they can do that are not invasive to find out for sure?:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

Thanks for the day brightener. I can't wait to see the pictures.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

ANDREA

Praying for a miracle and knowing that prayers do work!!
Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I spoke with the rehab vet who is doing the acupuncture and managing Beau's pain meds. She indicated that she knows of more than 5 dogs who lived a year or more with osteosarcoma who did not do treatment. She is not convinced that the fact that Beau is "doing well" means he doesn't have cancer. She feels it is more than likely that Beau does have osteosarcoma sooo.... I guess we are back to square one. The ONLY way we would know for sure is if Beau had a bone biopsy, which would require surgery and run the risk of fracturing his bone. Since I have elected not to go that route I guess I will forever wonder...
In the meantime I will love and enjoy my Beau!
I would so love to *totally* believe he is cancer free... "sigh"


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Please give him some extra hugs and love from me and Lucy too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure wish you could find out, but agree that a bone biopsy is not in Beau's best interest. Sigh. I shall keep praying he is cancer free and continues to have more great days with you and the rest of your gang.

His transformation from his earliest pictures is amazing. You obviously "agree" with him.

Hugs and love to you all.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am glad to hear Beau is still doing so well. Keep believing in miracles!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

ANDREA

I'm sure that the rehab vet does know of 5 dogs that have survived more than 1 year with osteosarcoma, but that doesn't mean Beau has it.

I am going to believe in "the miracle" that Beau doesn't.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! I so want to believe Beau doesn't have osteosarcoma. If nothing else, this has so taught me to cherish the days and not stress over the "small" stuff.

Today is a big event. We are all going to a studio about 1 hour away to have professional photos done. I like the photos I have seen that she has done and am so hoping the photographer can capture the natural spirit of each of my pups better than I am able. I am excited! All week I have been bathing and grooming each of the dogs to get them ready for the big shoot. I'll share when they are ready.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so glad to read Beau is doing well  Look forward to seeing their photos.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Thanks guys! I so want to believe Beau doesn't have osteosarcoma. If nothing else, this has so taught me to cherish the days and not stress over the "small" stuff.


Yep, way to go! Among the many lessons Sabrina taught me during the years while we fought her kidney disease together, this was the most important one. That, and the grace with which she faced her last days. 

I hope you and Beau have many, many more days to cherish together.

Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so looking forward to seeing the photos and am glad Beau is doing well.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Me tooooooo... I am sooo looking forward to seeing your photos.

Post, post post! LOL


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*the photo shoot*

I got a "sneak peek" at the photos tonight. The photographer posted a preview shot of my three pups on her face book page. It will be about 2 weeks before I see the rest of the collection. Here is the link where the first photo is posted. Melissa Palomo Photography | Facebook
It was a fun time at the shoot. We went to various locations in old town Temecula CA. My pups were exhausted when we got home and have been sleeping ever since.
In the photo, Beau is the one lying down (he gets tired if he sits too long), Baylee is in the middle and Baxter is on the left. I think it shows the differences in their personalities, with Baylee the serious one, Baxter a bit more goofy and Beau is just a happy sort of fellow....
More to come when I get them from the photographer.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey.... fantastic picture. Beau looks such a big softie. And Baylee is so alert. Baxter is gorgeous.

They are 3 beautiful dogs... brought tears to my eyes.

Thanks for sharing with us, and look forward to seeing more when they are done.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful photo! 

I'm glad to hear Beau is still doing well--he is an inspiration!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Gorgeous photo-can't wait to see more!
Checking in to see how Beau is doing.
Prayers continuing!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checking in on Beau... how is he doing today?

I hope today is a great day for both Beau and Lucy and of course for Baylee and Baxter.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Beau had a great day.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is doing fine. We all went to the park today. Beau has been missing out on the one to one training time that he so loves because of the caution I need to take with his leg. Today we worked together on some rally moves and he was soooo happy. 
Everyone is doing well.
Thanks so much for checking in on Beau and the rest of my gang!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the good update. I'm so glad you had a chance to do some one on one with Beau.
I hope Baylee continues to do well too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

checking in on you, Beau and Baylee.
I'm assuming Baxter is fine.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sooo glad that Beau had fun. Kisses and hugs to your golden gentleman.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau and Baylee*

Just checking in on Beau and Baylee.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baylee and Beau are doing well. Baylee is entered in an obedience trial next weekend. Her back problems have been up and down and as long as I am careful not to let her overdo things she seems to manage fine. 
Beau is such a happy guy. At the park this evening he spent the time rolling on the grass and chomping on the dirt. He so knows how to enjoy the simpler things in life.
Baxter is such a silly youngster. I took him to a dog show today to let him see the sights. We had a fun time and he was a very good boy.
All three of my pups are just the best ever...but then I am a little partial because they are mine to enjoy...and LOVE!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear that Beau is his usual happy self.

Baylee.... good luck for next weekend. Lucy will get her pompoms out and cheer you on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Andrea

Beau sounds like a very special boy indeed!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is not having a good day today. Everytime he tries to get up from lying down he has trouble and does not want to put weight on his leg. I have a re-check at the vet today for a skin infection he is recovering from so I am going to get his thoughts on Beau's leg. I sure hope this doesn't mean the cancer is progressing..... 
Please continue to keep Beau in your thoughts and thank you for all the kind words you continue to send to me and my dear Beau.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You got my thoughts Beau...

Hang in there buddy! {{hugs}}


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My vet is also concerned that Beau is not wanting to put much weight on his leg, though he does put some. He does not think Beau's leg has broken and is hoping he just overdid a bit, though that is not likely the case.
I am so hoping for the best. I am going back in a week for a recheck on both his skin infection and his leg.
Trying to stay positive for my Beau....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Werent you doing some one on one training with Beau the other day? Maybe he just overdid it.

Me and Lucy are praying that that is all it is.

Beau..... Lucy sends you big kisses.

and I am sending big hugs to you and Beau... and Baylee and Baxter.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

lucysmum said:


> Werent you doing some one on one training with Beau the other day? Maybe he just overdid it.
> 
> Me and Lucy are praying that that is all it is.
> 
> ...


Oh Lucysmum...you are right! I forgot about that. That was 4 days ago.
Thanks for reminding me of that. I so hope that is it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I too hope and pray that is the problem.

Huge hugs and lots of prayers for all of you.:smooch:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau seems a tiny bit better today, or it just may be I want to think he is better and that he is having a temporary set back. He is such a gutsy boy. He wants to play and bounce around even when he is having difficulty.
I am hoping Beau will continue to fool us all!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Me too !!!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Me too too!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smooch:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beau is in my prayers.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers Beau is feeling better today.:smooch::smooch:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is your gorgeous Beau today. I hope he is feeling better.

Hugs and Kisses to Beau, Baylee and Baxter.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my dear Beau so much! He is happy and wants to dance and spin and laugh with his jolly eyes. But I can see that he is struggling more with his left rear leg. He avoids putting weight on his leg and his limp is more pronounced. I am so hoping that he just over did it last week but I am so afraid....
I am cherishing each moment we have together and I continue to hope...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I was just thinking ~would it be possible to tape Beau's leg? I know when I have had a sore leg from training too hard I taped it and put a supporter on it. That took off some of the pressure and helped to heal my aches. I don't know, I am not a vet or a doctor~but~it might be worth a try if the leg is just sprained or overworked from the other day

Just a thought .

Lucy and I are thinking of you both everyday . Hugs and prayers to you all

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am sorry Beau has not improved, very sorry.

I do love your description of him and his dancing eyes. Give him a kiss for me.:smooch:

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

You know you and Beau are in my prayers and I am glad he loves to dance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Checking in on you and Beau!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

continuing to send prayers and good wishes for you and Beau!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. They are so helpful to me and I know they are strengthening Beau.
I had a chat with Beau. I held his head in my hands and promised him I will not let him suffer. When I look into his soft brown dancing eyes and see anything less I will let him go...But for now that is not the case. Beau definitely has had a change in his leg but he also remains happy with tail held high and waggy. He wants to join in the fun with the other dogs though I neet to limit his activity for his safety.

I had a discussion with my vet and with a very good friend who loves my dogs almost as much as I do. Both agree that Beau has had a change but that he is happy and is not suffering. He has an acupuncture treatment today and I increased his Rimadyl and he is doing ok.

So guys, that is where I am with my dear Beau...loving him so much and knowing I will make the tough decision for his well being when the time comes. I don't know if that means days, weeks or hopefully years. Whatever it is I will respect the spirit of Beau and let him go before his eyes become sad and his tail ceases to wag.

For now I am living each day in the present as my dogs do and enjoying the small moments. This experience with Beau has actually given me a gift that is very special. He has taught me to enjoy the day, the hour, the minute...because it is not something you will ever get back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

What you just wrote is so beautiful, so touching, and SO TRUE!!

Stay in today, the minute, the hour, because in reality that is all ANY OF US have!

I am very grateful to have shared almost 10 years with my Smooch.
She was 16 months old when we adopted her from the Rescue and almost made it to 11 years and 10 months!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I so love the picture of your lovely Beau. I am so glad his eyes are still bright and his tail is still wagging.
You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy and I are also sending good thoughts and prayers to your darling Beau.

I love what you wrote.. it truly made me tear up again.

Kisses and hugs to Beau and to Baylee and Baxter.

Cyber hugs to you too BayBeams.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Hoping you and all of your babies have a great day today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

lucysmum said:


> Lucy and I are also sending good thoughts and prayers to your darling Beau.
> 
> I love what you wrote.. it truly made me tear up again.
> 
> ...


Tracy said it so well, I will just add my name under hers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beau and you are in my prayers. I hope you both have a good day together for many days to come.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

We all had a good day today and it feels so nice. A great end to a lovely weekend....
Here is a photo of my golden gang taken by the photographer a few weeks ago. Beau is on the left, Baylee is in the center and Baxter is on the right.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful picture of your gang. I am really glad to hear you all had a good weekend. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers every day. 

Tracy and Lucy

Ps. Lucy says thank you to Beau for saying she looks cute. I think she blushed a little when I told her. She also says she thinks Beau is very handsome------- ah!!! If we only closer. 

LOL:smooch:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a beautiful picture of your sweet gang. Happy to hear Beau is doing well and congratulations on a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

What a beautiful trio you have-I can see why you are so proud of them!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> What a beautiful trio you have-I can see why you are so proud of them!


Thanks guys...
Karen I love the picture in your signature of Tonka and Tucker. What a beautiful pair!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Thank you for the compliment on my two boys!
Praying for Beau and you!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous pic of your 3 pups! How on earth did you get them to lie there so nicely! Sending prayers for Beau....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is a lovely picture. Your trio is gorgeous and look so happy.
I am ecstatic that Beau had a good day to end the weekend.
I'm praying you have many, many more.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a gorgeous photo of your pups. What a treasure.
Beau is always in my prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi All....Beau continues to surprise us all and is doing well, all things considered. Beau must be feeling all your positive thoughts and prayers because he remains one happy guy!
Baylee had a needle aspiration on a mass, near her elbow, on Monday. I am waiting for the results and hoping for the best. I am not too worried because my vet assured me he believes it is something benign but I can't be too careful considering all that Beau has been through with his 3 cancers.
I hope all of you are doing well during this holiday season! Baylee, Baxter and Beau and I send our greetings to all of you and your pups!
Thank you so much for keeping us in your thoughts!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Beau is doing well.:smooch::smooch::smooch:
I'll keep him and Baylee in my prayers - and you and Baxter too.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

We all went to the park this evening...BRRRR cold, but a nice chance to let the dogs explore and just "be dogs"...
Beau is doing OK. He has an appointment on Friday for acupuncture and a recheck.
Good News! Baylee's mass was tested and it turns out to be a BENIGN cyst...Yippee!
All around a good day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great news on Baylee's cyst! I know you are so relieved!

I'm so happy Beau continues to be happy and is doing well. 

I hope you all have a very joyous (and warm) Christmas!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry I missed this about Baylee. But thank goodness the results came back negative. 
Glad to hear that Beau is doing good and that you all had a good day at the park. 
　　　Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hugssssss

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau had a recheck with the acupuncture/rehab vet and the results of the evaluation have boosted my hope. The vet does not feel that Beau is having an increase in pain as I had thought. She measured his muscle mass and the affected limb, though smaller than the good leg, has not changed since the measurement 2 months ago. If the measurements had decreased it would have indicated he is using the leg less and putting less weight on it. She continues to be baffled as to why Beau is doing so well but she felt very positive about how he is status. The set back last week seems to have stabilized.
So we made some adjustments in medication and treatment plan to keep him comfortable.
Beau thought the whole visit was great fun and he loved being the center of attention! I remain ever hopeful!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

That is such fantastic news. I am so very very glad to hear about Beau's. results. 

Lucy and I send Beau hugs and kisses. Keeping you
both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Beau had a recheck with the acupuncture/rehab vet and the results of the evaluation have boosted my hope. The vet does not feel that Beau is having an increase in pain as I had thought. She measured his muscle mass and the affected limb, though smaller than the good leg, has not changed since the measurement 2 months ago. If the measurements had decreased it would have indicated he is using the leg less and putting less weight on it. She continues to be baffled as to why Beau is doing so well but she felt very positive about how he is status. The set back last week seems to have stabilized.
> So we made some adjustments in medication and treatment plan to keep him comfortable.
> Beau thought the whole visit was great fun and he loved being the center of attention! I remain ever hopeful!


I hope the acupuncture vet continues to be baffled and Beau keeps on doing so well! Great news and a wonderful report to take you all through the Christmas week ahead! Beau is inspiring us all! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea:

I am ECSTATIC for Beau's good news!
Yes, we must always be hopeful about everything in life!
Praying for you and your trio everynight!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Bumping up for Beau!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Just checking in on your and your trememdous trio!
Praying for Beau and you!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wonderful news! I hope for much more of the same. Praying for Beau!
Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> Just checking in on your and your trememdous trio!
> Praying for Beau and you!!


My trio is just fabulous! They are a bit stir crazy from staying indoors due to all the rain we've been having. Baylee tried to do zoomies around the living room. Now if you saw the size of my livng room in my little 700 square foot house you can just imagine how a zoomie there might not work out so well. Beau wanted to join in the fun and Baxter stood in the kitchen barking like a maniac. Aww...but they are all happy and managing and I am so glad!
Thanks for checking in and for your continued prayers! Beau is truely my miracle dog and Baylee, though a bit stiff and hobbly at times, is doing just fine.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I loooooove a good update.:


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that your gang are doing great. I would love to see Baylee doing zoomies. I hope she doesn't knock over your Christmas tree. Lol. 

Lucy and I are wishing you a merry Christmas and all very very good things for the new year. 

Hugs to you all

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I just love the way you write!! 

I can picture your trio and their escapades in your home!
So glad they are all enjoying life!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Finally, with the rain stopped we all will head out to the soggy and cold park tonight....need to let out some pent up energy, especially Baxter.

I am trying to adjust Beau's meds. With the recent change in them Beau has more difficulty standing up and walking. I think with some thinking and a few trials of balancing them out I will get it sorted out to best help him. Beau remains in good spirits and he has an acupuncture appointment tomorrow. Baylee does too so that should help them both.
For now, off to the park!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope you get Beau's meds balanced out.

Have fun at the park.

Kisses to Beau, Baylee and Baxter.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you all have a good time at the park.:smooch: to your crew.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So happy to hear Beau is doing well!

The picture of your fur babies is just so lovely! That would look spectacular enlarged and transfered to canvas to hang on your wall.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> So happy to hear Beau is doing well!
> 
> The picture of your fur babies is just so lovely! That would look spectacular enlarged and transfered to canvas to hang on your wall.


 
Thanks Denise, I ordered some enlargements of several of the photos that were taken. I should have them in a few weeks. I especially, like this one of the 3 of them.

Well, when I reduced the Rimadyl, Beau started hobbling more, so he is definitely, having more symptoms. I increased the gabapentin and added back the Rimadyl to see if that solves the problem and keeps him comfortable. He is acting happy and jolly and continues to dance but I know there has been a change in the comfort level with his leg. So, I am enjoying my Beau for as long as I can, He had his acupuncture today and is sleeping at my feet. Such a sweet dear Golden boy.
Continuing to be hopeful....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Bless his little soul. I too am keeping hopeful for your darling Beau.

Stay strong sweet boy.

Love Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I received the BEST Christmas gift ever today! Beau was dancing and prancing with eyes laughing as he carried his new toy around the house.
The other pups joined in the fun as Baylee destoyed hers within 3 minutes and Baxter played keep away.

Beau is feeling well enough to ENJOY life and that is so what I needed to see on this Christmas day.

Taking each day one at a time. Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad today is a good one for you, Beau and your other pups.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

ANDREA

Beau indeed gave you the most priceless Christmas Gift-so glad he was dancing and prancing!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a bit of a scare tonight and my heart is still pounding. 
I let the dogs out after dinner to romp and sniff in the back yard. Beau was standing at the bottom of the 3 steps we have off the back porch. Baxter, my 19 month old, was at the top of the steps leaping and excited when he suddenly leaped off the top step landing directly on Beau, smashing him into the ground. I ran to Beau as he lay on the ground. He looked up at me as if to say "what is the worry"! Slowly he got up off the ground, shook off with tail wagging and proceded to walk around the yard. 
I am so thankful he wasn't injured. From now on I will make sure Baxter goes out first and lets off some of his energy before I let Beau out.
Whew, what a fright! I so worry about Beau's leg breaking even when he is just stepping down the steps but to get trompled by his brother, oh brother....
I am glad Beau is so resiliant.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Beau is okay.:smooch:
What a fright!

I just caught up and am so glad you had such a good Christmas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

You poor thing-I know how scared you were.
My heart stopped everytime Smooch fell, or Tonka bumped her.
Thank God Beau is o.k.!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

ANDREA

Just checking in on Beau, you, Baylee and Baxter!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry I missed this. But glad to hear Beau is alright. He certainly is a strong lad. 

Lucy sends licks to Beau's leg.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Beau is limping more today. I'm not sure if had anything to do with the fact that Baxter ran into him again or just the nature of the disease. Baxter has soooo much energy and it only takes a moment when Beau is outside for rambunctious Baxter to knock into him. I need to be so careful and I only blame myself for not being careful enough about keeping them separated.
Beau is resting at the moment with Baxter sleeping at his side. They really do enjoy each other's company. I don't like the idea of keeping them completely separated but I really can't have Baxter knocking Beau down.
Oh I so love these dogs and it is a balance between letting them be dogs that enjoy each other and keeping Beau safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I know just how you feel, I was always afraid with Smooch and Tonka.
A few times Smooch did fall backwards going up our deck stairs, but Thank God she was o.k. One time she just layed there and held up her paw.
I gave her a tramadol and a previcox and after a few minutes Smooch got up.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's all about quality of life, isn't it? When being safe means not being able to enjoy being a dog, the quality is really reduced. And that's so bitterly hard to think about. I watch it now with Charlie, as seizures and Pheno have made it very difficult for him to control his back legs. He wants to play with Joker and Sunny, but he can barely stand up. Sometimes he just falls over and it is is all I can do to hold back tears.

Prayers and healing thoughts for Beau.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is so hard to wathc them with their problems and not know just what to do.

I hope Beau has a better day today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

I agree it is about the quality of life. I watched over Smooch, but sometimes I did not try to stop her from playing with Tonka, because I knew she wanted to.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh how I wish I had a magic wand! I would wave it over our pups and make them all well again. I would wave it over you and I and stop us from worrying and hurting. 

Keep bouncing back Beau!! Baxter try to play easy with your brother!!

Lucy and Tracy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I would so LOVE to have a magic wand but I'll take a good day with my pups since I haven't run across one.
Today was a good day for Beau...no falling down, no getting knocked over by Baxter and he is limping less. Of course, he continues to have his jolly, happy spirit!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good to hear that Beau is having a good day. Keep smiling Beau.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear you had a good Christmas with the pups and that Beau is doing well.

There's no better gift than being with your fur babies at Christmas!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad to hear the Beau had a good day. A while back I posted about riding the senior "roller coaster". It's a horrible ride, but the high points are so sweet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

So glad to hear Beau had a good day!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wishing you and Beau a happy start to the new year!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The rollercoaster continues. Beau is not having a good day today. He is limping and sleeping more and is barely putting any weight on his leg. I am hoping this is just due to the fact we are having very cold weather for CA. 
I fear Beau's days will not be many more. On Christmas Day I was acutely aware that Beau most likely would not be seeing another Christmas. Today I am thinking Beau and I may have even less time remaining together than I had hoped.
Staying positive for Beau....

It was a sad day today. My very good friend's Golden, Rupert, died suddenly last night. He was only 6 months older than Baylee and Beau. My heart breaks for her. He was so silly and happy one day, then gone the next. So very sad.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Baybeams, 
I am so sorry for all the sadness going on lately. It's truly sad over your friends golden. My Frazier is 13 and I have been crying for months over the thoughts of " the last's". I tried not to let it ruin Christmas, but it was there, that "feeling". Beau is a lovely beautiful boy so loved by you. He will be there for you till it's time to go. Love him, and just be there. That's all he needs from you. Sending you my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So very very sorry that Beau is not feeling too good today.

Keep positive.... The gang needs you.

Sending prayers that Beau continues smiling and wagging his tail for a loooooooooong time yet.

Hope Baylee is good too.

Sorry your friends boy Rupert had to leave.... was it sudden or had he been ill?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

lucysmum said:


> Sorry your friends boy Rupert had to leave.... was it sudden or had he been ill?


Rupert suddenly began vomiting and having seizures yesterday. They took him to the vet but he died last night. He had been happy and well until yesterday. The vet thought it might have been a brain tumor but doesn't really know as he had been fine until yesterday.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

With you in spirit. It is so difficult to contemplate "the last" of any holiday with a beloved friend, two-legged or four.

I hope tomorrow is a better day for you and for Beau.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Rest in peace sweet Rupert. 

Your friend must be devastated For him to go just like that. At least when they are very sick we can TRY to prepare ourselves a little. But either way it is so ver very hard. Please tell your friend my thoughts are with her. 

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

ANDREA

So very sorry that Beau was not having a good day yesterday.
Praying Beau feels better today.

Please tell your friend I am so very sorry for her loss of Rupert. 
The only good thing I can think of to say is thank God he didn't linger on and suffer. Our Snobear got gravely ill over night, too-for Smooch, she was doing well for two weeks.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I was so hoping I would wake up to find that Beau's walking had improved from yesterday. As I watched him hobble outside to potty I burst into tears. All my thoughts that Beau didn't really have cancer have vanished and I know the reality for certain. Beau had his acupuncture treatment yesterday and still today is not a good day. The vet also felt that the cancer has progressed.
I so hate this. I think on top of my friends's loss of Rupert, reality has hit that my dear Beau's days are limited.
I am going to make a point of enjoying and loving Beau and keep the tears away. I can save them for another day. Beau deserves that but it is so hard to look into his lovely face and know what lies ahead.
Sorry for such a sad post and I appreciate all who continue to check back on this thread about my dear Beau.
I am continuing to hope for Beau. I hope I am wrong and this is just one of those bumps in the road...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no!! I am so so sorry to hear that Beau is feeling worse instead of better. I have typed and retyped.... I know what you are going through. I am sending so many many prayers for Beau and for you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you and Beau many happy moments together and much strength.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

One thing I need to add is that Beau is acting HAPPY! He just came in from the yard where he was rolling around on the ground and is now covered in soft dirt. What a silly boy he is! Just what I needed to send my sadness away!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear Beau is in a "valley" instead of on a peak. I've noticed with my Toby that sometimes the day of and day after the acupuncuture he's worse, and then he gets better. Hoping it's the same for Beau. 
We, too, are trying not to concentrate on "lasts" with Toby. I know just how you are feeling. 
I feel bad for your friend with Rupert. But (this may not be popular) I almost wish my Toby would go that way, instead of watching him struggle, and wondering when it will be time to *make the decision*.
I hope today is a better day for you. I'm glad that Beau is happy!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

These days are probably harder for you than they are for Beau. You know the situation and think about what lies ahead, while Beau lives in the present, taking every instant as it comes. Dogs just have such incredible grace, courage, and dignity in the face of illness.

I pray that today is a good one for Beau and that you are able to have a joyful start to the new year.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

BayBeams, I've been following your thread as well,m but tend to miss the start of some of the postings on this forum. I've read through your entire thread the past few days and am just so devasted for you! It is so heart wrenching to see your loved one decline. My heart goes out to you even more because initially, you had hope that he might not have this evil disease. I pray that for this New Year, God will watch over Beau, his Mommy and his loving family; grant many days that are as free from pain (both physical and heartfelt) as possible so that you can enjoy your time together as much as possible. These creatures are such a miracle to us and it is so hard to face the loss of their precious loving souls. Sending love and prayers to you from Washington.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My pups and I went to the park. It is a beautiful sunny day, a little chilly but fresh and clear. This was the BEST medicine for all of us. Baxter and I took a big walk several times around, letting him explore. Baylee took a mini walk and Beau just stood and sniffed the trees. He was so happy! He just loves to go anywhere. 
I guess I panicked a bit this morning watching Beau but as always his zest for life has lifted my spirits.
And so we enjoy another day. Taking each day one at a time.
Thank-you all for your posts. Reading them has helped me to put things into perspective. What is key here is just enjoying each moment with Beau for whatever time we have together.
Thank-you!
Andrea and Beau


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau and I are having a tough day today...full of ups and downs. I have shed many tears. Beau does not want to put any weight on his bad leg today.
I reached the acupuncture/rehab vet by email (thank goodness for email as everyone is closed for the holiday weekend). She suggested I increase some of Beau's pain meds and gave me the correct dosage. I am hoping that keeps Beau comfortable for a while longer.
Silly Beau was standing on three legs, barking and barking because he wanted to join in the play with Baxter. Even with his discomfort Beau wants to be involved and a part of life.

It will be so hard for me to know when I need to let Beau go...

Tomorrow I am taking him to the park to visit with my friends. 
Monday if Beau is still having so much trouble getting around I will take him to my regular vet so he can give me his assessment on how Beau is feeling. I am hoping he will have good words for me.

I am so glad this forum is here for a place to share my thoughts and worries. A very dear friend of mine who loves Beau too is going through a difficult time with her 13+ year old border collie. We talk about many things but also about the inevitable moment when we must say good-bye to these magnificient companions of ours. 

I am still fighting for Beau and hoping we have more time....

Thank-you to all of you who come back to this thread for I know how difficult it is to read of the sadness and uncertainties when dealing with cancer with our special friends. Beau sends you his love...his tail is still wagging!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry that Beau is having a bad day today. It could be the weather as it has been very cold. 

In answer to your question about when will you know it is time, you yourself answered it in your post. 

"_Silly Beau was standing on three legs, barking and barking because he wanted to join in the play with Baxter. Even with his discomfort Beau wants to be involved and a part of life_."

He's not ready yet to say good-bye! (((HUGS)))


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy is just back from the park. I told her Beau is not feeling so good and she told me to tell him..... "have lots of fun at the park it will make you feel much better, just as it has done me today. Also it will make your Mum happy to see you having fun, just like it did mine. Keep fighting the fight my prince I am rooting for you"

It is hard for us Mums, but they love and trust us to fight for them. Let's fight this together. 

Love Lucy and Tracy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau and Lucy*

Beau, Lucy and their wonderful Mums have my prayers!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau seems a little better today. I increased his pain meds and I'll make sure he doesn't overdo things today. I am taking a deep breath that yesterday was just one of those very bad days.
Today we are going to the park to spend time with some friends. That will be good medicine for all of us.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Have fun at the park. 
Lucy sends lots of waggy tails.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau and I went to the park and Beau visited with our human friends. It was nice for us all even though it started to rain. Everyone noticed that Beau is having a harder time but they also feel he is happy and managing. It was good to get someone else's perspective on Beau.

Thank-you Augie's mom (Denise) for your message. You are right. I have my answer for now. Beau is still enjoying life and that in itself is all I need to know.

On Monday I am taking Beau to the vet to have a chat and possibly get an x-ray to see how Beau's leg is holding up. I trust my vet to tell me whether this is too hard for Beau or whether we can still manage his pain enough with meds.

Beau is a little better today and so am I.
Thank-you again to everyone. Your support is so needed.
Andrea and Beau


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It is wonderful that you have the park to take Beau and meet with friends who understand. I pray Beau continues to have good days. Hugs to you and Beau.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cherish the good days with your boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> ...On Monday I am taking Beau to the vet to have a chat and possibly get an x-ray to see how Beau's leg is holding up. I trust my vet to tell me whether this is too hard for Beau or whether we can still manage his pain enough with meds...


This may sound crazy, but might it help to put a cast on Beau's leg? Here's why I ask: When one of my dogs was maybe 3 months old, something caused him to limp badly - maybe a sprained toe or maybe a broken one. If broken, a cast would be in order. Rather than get an x-ray done, I asked the vet if it would hurt him just to put the cast on if all he had was a sprain. The answer was that no harm would be done. My vet thought I was nuts not to want the solid diagnosis, but he did agree to put on a cast. My little guy was soon racing around the backyard again, with the cast supporting him instead of the injured foot. I'm thinking maybe this would buy Beau some more time with less pain and more mobility.

Prayers...


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Aww bless Beau. thinking of him and wishing him speedy healing. x


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau's favorite vet and I had a heart to heart talk about what is best for Beau. After increasing Beau's meds this weekend Beau is doing better and the vet and I both agree that it is not time yet to let him go. He took x-rays, which show a proliferation of a mass into the soft tissue. It is finally and definitely clear to me that we are dealing with cancer. My vet felt it might not be osteo but could be a form of soft tissue cancer that has invaded the bone. 
Regardless, the key at this point is keeping Beau comfortable and happy. My vet feels that Beau's comfort level could change suddenly in a day or continue a week or more. There is no set answer but at least for today I have my Beau to love and enjoy and Beau is doing OK.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I posted on your other thread before I saw this. 

I am so very sorry that the vet didn't have better news. 

But I am glad that you have your vet to reassure you that it is not time for Beau to leave yet. 

His tail is still wagging and he has a twinkle in his eyes, you have pain meds for the pain. 

I wanted to write more , but sorry I can't. 

Take care of yourself too 

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that the news about Beau isn't better. I hope that the two of you manage to enjoy every minute that is left to him.

Prayers...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The pain meds make Beau want to sleep. I guess that is a blessing for him to rest. I watch him hobble out the door to potty and it makes me so sad.
I miss his happy little dance.
I am coming to terms with this and I need to make some decisions that are about Beau, not me.
Beau had a very rough weekend and today is better but not great.
I know it will not be long for dear Beau because this is not the Beau I know and love.
Thanks everyone for your kind words. My tears keep flowing because I know it will soon be time to say good-bye....
I love him so very much.
To think it all started when he tripped up a step in August. I have been given a gift of having him a few months longer than anyone expected.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am not the girl I used to be, but I still enjoy life. Bet that is true for you, too.

All of your decisions have been about Beau. All of them. He will tell you when the time has come and you will know beyond a shadow of a doubt.

Holding you and Beau in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> I am not the girl I used to be, but I still enjoy life. Bet that is true for you, too.
> 
> All of your decisions have been about Beau. All of them. He will tell you when the time has come and you will know beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> 
> Holding you and Beau in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank-you, this is so true. I am trying not to be sad for Beau's sake and we both are in better spirits.

I spoke with the acupuncture vet and she suggested that Beau may be doing worse this evening because of all the moving around during the x-rays. She felt it might be 3 days before his leg might feel better. We also discussed options for medication but ultimately we both agreed that if Beau's pain continues at a level where he can't support any weight on his leg it will be time to set him free from this body that fails him.

I am hoping in a few days he improves. In the meantime I am enjoying Beau for the amazing being I know him to be.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending you and Beau healing thoughts and the gift of more time! You two have been beating the odds and I hope and pray that you will continue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I can't tell you how sorry I am about Beau's tests.
You are doing everything right-keep Beau as comfortable as can be.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is sleeping, snoring loudly. I need to run off to work. I so hate to leave him but a good rest will do him good. I hope he has a better day when I return.
Please everyone when you hug your dogs today, think of my Beau. It will be like giving him a virtual group hug. He would so LOVE that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

I am hugging you right now, Beau. Have a good rest while Mom is at work.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is having a little better day today. Enjoying Beau being Beau for another day!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that Beau is having a better day, knowing that also means that YOU are having a better days.

Prayers and great big virtual hugs....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

We are hugging Beau and you. 
Prayers to you both. 

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

So glad that Beau is doing better.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. It's always so hard. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Praying for Beau, Baylee and you!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending many hugs to Beau and to you. Hope he continues having good days. Sending :smooch::smooch: too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Andrea, I haven't been on GRF much. I am so sorry to hear Beau's condition has worsened. I know you had prayed it wasn't cancer and I always felt in my gut it couldn't be osteo because osteo is so fast moving.

You have had many wonderful days together since his diagnosis in Aug and lived in the moment making many wonderful memories.

I know how hard it is to watch them suffer and make the decision to let them go for their sake. My heart goes out to you and Beau. He and you have fought the good brave fight.
God bless you both.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The adjustments I made with Beau's pain meds has helped him and he seems more comfortable for today. It does sedate him a bit but he actually did a little tiny happy dance today. That is certainly a different Beau from a few days ago. My vet felt that possibly all the movement from the x-rays had aggravated his pain level. Because of Beau's personality my vet feels that we have to change the criteria in determining Beau's comfort level. Beau will likely eat and want to dance even with pain. What I need to watch for is how often he keeps his leg up without wanting to put weight on it or if the leg is giving way more.
I am seeing signs, with the increase in size of his leg, something that I had noticed only recently and the need for more medication and just some subtle things, that Beau does not have a lot of time remaining. 

For today, though, I got to enjoy a mini happy dance and a little woof at the door. 
I am preparing myself to make that decision for Beau and I am in a better place. Taking it one day at a time.
Yeah for the happy dance.

Thank-you to you all for your kind support.
Andrea and Beau


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I am so glad that Beau did a happy dance for you and you are the Best Mom.
We are all here for you and please enjoy the day with your sweetheart.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Every day that includes a happy dance is a good one! I'm so happy for you and Beau!

When there is no joy left in anything except your touch, the time will have come. And that time is plainly not yet come.

Prayers...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've missed this thread for a few days obviously.

I hope Beau keeps doing little dances and the pain meds help.:crossfing
I jsut don't know what else to say. my heart hurts for you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm glad the meds make Beau feel comfortable and I pray he continues to do his little dance. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I took Beau to the park last evening so he could sniff the trees and roll in the grass. What is it about these silly Goldens that they so love to roll in the grass and seem to just revel in it?
He is more comfortable than he was after the x-rays. For that I am grateful. I am taking it day by day with Beau. 
His tail keeps on wagging so today is ok.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers for rolling in the grass, wagging tails, and lifting your spirits! I am glad it was a better day.

Prayers for Beau, Baylee and you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I came home from work and watched Beau struggle and decided I can't let this continue. I made an appointment for Monday to set him free....but then this evening Beau surprises me again and is a little better. What a hearty soul he is!
So am I wondering if maybe I need to get his meds adjusted so the pain relief is more even. I contacted the rehab vet who deals with painful dogs all the time and asked her to help me continue to keep him comfortable.
If we can't come up with a solution for my dear friend, Beau, I will have to let him go. He deserves that from me.
Please continue to keep us in your thoughts...this is a very difficult time and I need to make the best decisions for dear Beau.


My heart is breaking. I had hoped for so long that Beau had beaten the odds. Now I am trying desperately to come to terms with how I go about saying good-bye to my dear friend that has brought nothing but joy to my home and heart.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your beautiful Beau. It's so hard when you're trying to keep them comfortable, but don't want them to suffer. My husband and I had the same struggle with our Golda. It wasn't the same terrible illness, but congestive heart failure at 16 1/2. We worried so much about not letting it go on too long. In the end, he absolutely told us in our with his eyes. Both my husband and I saw the unmistakeable look, that said "I don't want to be here". You have such an amazing connection with your Beau. I totally believe that you will definitely know. 

Just a suggestion, but the last week with Golda, we took about a hundred pictures. There was no second guessing our decision afterward (a human weakness). We went back and looked at the pictures after setting him free and had no doubts about when we did it. It was still gut wrenching to be without him, but we knew that it was our pain to bear and had done the most selfless thing for him.

Trust in your love and you will know when it is time. Sending you thoughts and prayers from Washington.
​


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Andrea, I am so sorry that you are going through this too. I know exactly how you are feeling. What to do! When to do it! Am I doing the right thing?! Should I wait a little longer?! Maybe he will get better!

I understand, and I am so sorry. It is heartbreaking. 

You know your Beau the best and you love him the most. 

I am praying for your Beau and for strength for you. 

Lucy is still rooting for him and I know she would wish him well. 

Hugs to you. 
Tracy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Praying for Beau, Baylee, and Baxter and you every day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Checking in on Beau and you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I had a really good conversation with the acupuncture/rehab vet today. We have decided to make some adjustments to Beau's medications to see if we can keep him more comfortable. I am not making any other decisions about Beau's future until we see if the meds help him.
Beau was so excited and happy during the vet visit! My vet told me "This is not a dog that is ready to go". So I am going to monitor Beau with the new med strategy and hopefully that will buy us a little more quality time.
I feel more hopeful that Beau and I can continue on our journney for a little while longer.
I'll keep you all posted. Thanks again for your thoughts and support.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so relieved to hear your news. Keep fighting for us Beau. . 

Tracy and angel Lucy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

So happy to hear this news about Beau.
Praying the adjusted meds will help him alot!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Love this news! If I had a tail, it would be wagging happily!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I cancelled the Monday appointment...boy does that feel good! 

I like having a plan. This vet had some great ideas on how to put away the worry so I can enjoy the good moments with Beau. She really was taking into consideration not only Beau's best interests but my own peace of mind as well. Beau LOVES her and everyone who helps him at the clinic. 

I can't thank her enough!!!!

Hang in there Beau! 

Now off to the park for a bit of tree sniffing and rolling in the grass. (Beau not me LOL)


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so relieved at your news. You are so fortunate to have a wonderful vet, and she must be wonderful if Beau loves to visit! I pray that Beau does well with the med adjustment so you can both enjoy your time together. Sending prayers and many hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy!*

so happy for you and Beau!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Have fun at the park.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very happy for you and Beau and that you've found such great caregivers for him. If I had a tail, I'd be wagging it for you two as well!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope and pray you and Beau have more good time together. He is a doll.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Andrea

Hoping you and Beau have a great day.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau was so HAPPY at the park last night. I think he must have picked up on the relief that I was feeling. Knowing that I have a plan to help his pain has given me such a sense of calm instead of the stress of having to make a dreadful decision.
The vet I spoke with was so helpful and I am grateful for the extra time with Beau.

I can't thank all of you out there in the forum for the support and kind words. Just knowing you understand eases my mind. I mentioned something about Beau to a friend at work and her response was "Quit spending your money on a dog and move on". I can't tell you how much that hurt so thank you for this place to put my thoughts down in a place that is safe.

Today I need to catch on on some much needed errands but tomorrow I spend the morning at the park with some good friends and my Golden gang. What could be better!

Hurray for Beau enjoying another day!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Beau had a good time at the park last night.

"_I mentioned something about Beau to a friend at work and her response was "Quit spending your money on a dog and move on". I can't tell you how much that hurt_" 

I think we all know how much that hurt. Some people just don't have enough empathy for other people. Even if I didn't love dogs (Beau included:smooch so much, I'd still understand your pain. Pooh on those other people.

Big hugs to you and your whole gang.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> I mentioned something about Beau to a friend at work and her response was "Quit spending your money on a dog and move on". I can't tell you how much that hurt so thank you for this place to put my thoughts down in a place that is safe.
> 
> Today I need to catch on on some much needed errands but tomorrow I spend the morning at the park with some good friends and my Golden gang. What could be better!
> 
> Hurray for Beau enjoying another day!!!


Sounds like your "friend" needs lessons in compassion. I pray the Universe will not be too harsh in teaching her.

It is such a joy to hear that Beau is still enjoying the park and making you smile! Looking forward to many more days of happy Beau news. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I just disregard people like that-I pay no attention to what they say.
As you've said, you have people here that understand and love!
So glad Beau is having a good day!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

God how I hate these kind of people!! They don't have any understanding of love. Not for animals and not even for people. I am sure your pain is quite obvious to people who know you and even the peole who don't. I am sure they look at you and realise .. She looks like there is something on her mind, something worrying her !!

Unfortunately I am too quick to judge people... and this ' friend' .. Would not be on my 'friend' list any more!!

We all understand your pain here and we all feel for you. And we ALL love Beau. 

Don't waste your time with this person .. You are doing the right thing for Beau and you are doing your best for him too!!

Rest easy.... Beau knows it too!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My emotions were playing havoc with me today. The photos that I had professionally taken a while back arrived this week. So off to the frame store I went to look for something worthy to hold my pups' photos. 
I had taken the photos with me so I could see how they would look in the frame. Well, everytime I pulled out one of Beau's photos I started to get tears in my eyes. I knew that soon a photo would be all I had of Beau. 
I try so hard these days to put the sadness behind me so I can enjoy the simple pleasures that are so Beau but it just got the best of me. I never did find a frame that was suitable.
So I'll try another day. In the meantime I emptied out some old frames I have and hung some of the photos of my gang on the wall. They are so beautiful!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

One day at a time. One day at a time. 

I am sending my prayers to Beau and prayers to you too for strength.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

These are hard days for you. Precious, but mixed emotions are the norm.

Remember the joys of digital photo frames, too. You can enjoy lots of photos with a single frame!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I am praying for strength and wisdom for you and praying for Sweet Beau and Baylee.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Golden gang and I are off to the park. Sunday at the park has become one of our favorite times. Good friends, happy dogs, fun times. And Beau is so happy to be joining in the fun. He doesn't romp and play but just being there with everyone is good enough for him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your photos are beautiful.
I am sorry for the pain you are going through, but so glad Beau is going to go enjoy the park.
He is such a doll.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Andrea, I know so well what you are going through. Balancing the fear with enjoying the moment with every roll in the grass brings back so many memories of my beloved Selka. My prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> And Beau is so happy to be joining in the fun. He doesn't romp and play but just being there with everyone is good enough for him.


I'm so glad you still get to enjoy the park with Beau. There's a lesson for all of us in his attitude. Reminds me of Sabrina's last days, when she was happy to hold a tennis ball or to take a few steps after one, perhaps remembering the joys of the chase.

You know these days are precious, and I suspect that Beau knows, too.

Holding you and your furry family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I feel a sense of relief for today. Last week I thought tomorrow I would be saying good-bye to my dear friend. The advice that the acupuncture/rehab vet gave me regarding managing Beau's pain has bought us some time and I am so grateful. 
Beau has moments when he wants to dance and other times he can hardly put pressure on his leg. I am fighting to keep his pain at a tolerable level. So far the better moments seem to be more than the bad ones. When that balance changes I will know it is time. I am thankful that today is not that day.
Beau made me laugh right out loud today. He has this cute little habit of stuffing a pile of toys in his mouth as he walks around. The more he can fit into his mouth the sillier he looks. He hasn't done that in a while and today all he could find to carry was a huge nylabone and a stuffed doll. He could barely carry them together but he looked so proud as he hobbled out the door like he was telling me "see I am still the Beau that makes you smile". A moment so simple yet so lovely and one I will cherish.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your post makes me smile for you. I'm so glad that Beau had a wonderful day and you have found such a compassionate and knowledgeable rehab vet that is helping Beau so much! Sending many prayers and healing thoughts to you and your precious Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Beau surely is a very lovable character. The way you write-I can see him carrying his toys!
Tonka carries two toys, too!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I too can just see Beau from reading your posts. Long may he have good days. 
I think of you all all the time. 

Keep smiling Prince Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is not having a good day today. He is eating well but he is hobbling more than he has been. I have increased all his medications so I'll see if that helps. I am hoping the cold weather may be part of the problem. Beau is laying in the sun at the moment and hopefully that eases his pain. He is cuddled fanny to fanny with his sister, Baylee...so nice to see. Baylee will certainly miss her buddy

This is so difficult. At one moment I feel like I made the right decision by keeping Beau going and later on I doubt my decision. I need to remember what the vet told me about recording on paper the good and the bad times for Beau so that I have a more objective record as to when Beau is struggling too much.

Hoping for strength and wisdom in the coming days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

My heart goes out to you and Beau-I watched my Smooch closely, too, and I would worry. Ken and I worried so much about Smooch and yet it was our Snobear that literally went to the Bridge overnight.
All you can do is take it one day at a time-I wish I had more words.
In the meantime, I pray for Beau, Baylee, and you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought about the cold too. Is there any way you could make a kind of leg warmer or something for Beau's leg. I know I bought leg warmers for Lucy cos I thought she might be cold. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your gang. 

Hugs and kisses to Beau. 

Take care of yourself Andrea, it is easy to forget about you when you are so worried. When Lucy was sick if it hadn't been for Ellie I wouldn't have eaten. I think I slept and lived in the same clothes for a week.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Beau is having more problems today. I hope it is the cold weather and the increased meds help him feel better.

I can just imagine Beau with his mouth full of toys and it sure is a cute picture.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> Beau is not having a good day today. He is eating well but he is hobbling more than he has been. I have increased all his medications so I'll see if that helps. I am hoping the cold weather may be part of the problem. Beau is laying in the sun at the moment and hopefully that eases his pain. He is cuddled fanny to fanny with his sister, Baylee...so nice to see. Baylee will certainly miss her buddy
> 
> This is so difficult. At one moment I feel like I made the right decision by keeping Beau going and later on I doubt my decision. I need to remember what the vet told me about recording on paper the good and the bad times for Beau so that I have a more objective record as to when Beau is struggling too much.
> 
> Hoping for strength and wisdom in the coming days.


Andrea, I am just catching up with this thread. I can just picture Beau stuffing his face with his toys and the smirk on his face, as he dances around as best he can. He is he most precious boy. Have you tried a heating pad on the lowest setting with a towel under it and wrap it around his leg? Not directly on the skin but with a towel or blanket between the two. If it is the cold, it might help...
Please give Beau a huge hug and kiss from me, along with my prayers for you and your family!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

All of us have bad days mixed in with the good ones. You can tear yourself to pieces and lose the ability to enjoy the good days if you forget that.

Please don't let Beau's bad days make you doubt yourself. You love him and he knows that he. He will tell you when he has had enough, and it will probably come after a long string of bad days. 

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What a difference a few hours makes. This evening Beau was all spunky and bouncy, flirting with Baylee and barking at Baxter while we played. He is so HAPPY tonight. Keep that fighting spirit going Beau! He wiped my worry away for the evening....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am soooooooo glad to hear Beau is happy tonight. He has made me happy too.

Luv ya Beau... keep fighting the fight sweetheart.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You made us happy here as well with the last post!! You, Beau and Baylee have so many people rooting for you and as much quality and pain free time as well. Please don't doubt yourself so much, everything is done with so much love and Beau knows that as well. You are such an amazing Mommy!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> You made us happy here as well with the last post!! You, Beau and Baylee have so many people rooting for you and as much quality and pain free time as well. Please don't doubt yourself so much, everything is done with so much love and Beau knows that as well. You are such an amazing Mommy!!


Thank-you! I needed to hear that!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

So happy that Beau is happy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is always so happy to see me when I walk through the door. Sadly, I know his "smiling" face is hiding an ugly disease that is slowing taking its toll on him. The meds make him sleepy and when he first gets up from lying down he hops in order to avoid putting weight on his cancer leg. Once he moves around he seems better but it is only temporary until he tries to lay down again. I am watching him every day to monitor his comfort level and trying to keep his best interests in the forefront. This is so very hard....
Taking it one day at a time. My lovely Beau is here today for now. I don't know what tomorrow will bring.
He is sleeping soundly at the moment and has such a peaceful look on his face.
Thank-you to everyone for your support and kindness. Beau would be greeting you all with his wagging tail and jolly spirit. I thank-you for him.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

We thank Beau for being such a wonderful happy boy. And we thank you for doing your very best for him and your other pups. 

I a praying hard everyday that Beau feels no pain and has many more days with his mum. 

Hugs to you both

Tracy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is so hard when you want to prevent them pain and they are so stoic. Also when they have good days and bad days.
Selka ran to meet the vet with a toy in his mouth the day he went to the Bridge. I know how much pain he was in but he was always a happy boy, always a tail wag and a smile for Mom.
Sending prayers as always.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau seems to be feeling better in the evenings as compared to the day. He was such a silly boy tonight trying to prance and dance and join in the fun with the other dogs. So cute to watch his face when he is "laughing" with his eyes. He may not move so well but he sure does give it the old college try. I am so glad he is having some good times despite his problems....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Continuing to have fun and smiling eyes is a gift for Beau and you. Enjoy every moment that your boy is enjoying....you're making wonderful memories. Hang in there, Beau!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am glad Beau is still smiling.

The mornings became bad for Lucy too. When I left for work, I always thought that when I came home she would be gone. But after sleeping the morning away with Ellie.... when I came home she was just like her old self again. I dont think it was just Lucy though, recently I am not good in the mornings either,

I am praying and praying that sweet Beau continues his smiles for a long time yet.

Thinking of you all, always.

Tracy and Angel Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Andrea

We love hearing about your special boy and we love Beau!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, Just checking in on Beau.

Hope he is alright this morning.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau had a decent day today. We went to the park and Beau so wanted to play ball. I pretended to toss it for him since I didn't want him to try to run and dropped it at his feet. He was so excited thinking he was such a clever boy to get the ball.
Hoping for another good day tomorrow.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwww. What a sweetheart. Praying for many many more good days.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Pudden would like to send a big kiss to Beau - may he have many more good days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Tucker and Tonka send kisses to Beau.
Praying Beau has another good day!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Beau had a decent day today. We went to the park and Beau so wanted to play ball. I pretended to toss it for him since I didn't want him to try to run and dropped it at his feet. He was so excited thinking he was such a clever boy to get the ball.
> Hoping for another good day tomorrow.


::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
Beau sure is a sweetheart. I hope and prya for more good days for you both. Give him some smooches for me and a gentle hug.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Beau did well yesterday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Hoping you all have a good day!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Is Everything ok? I maybe missed a post.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is doing ok. He misses being able to go out and join Baxter and Baylee when they are in the yard but Baxter is just too unpredictable and might knock him down. Once Baxter is tired out I take Beau out so he can feel a part of the family.
I'm still trying to sort out the medications to be the most optimum comfort for Beau. In the meantime his tail is wagging and we are enjoying some quality time together. I am worrying a little less because I have gotten used to Beau's hobbling gait. I have no idea how much time we have remaining together but we have today and each day that is how I look at it. Tomorrow is just too much to think about when I still have Beau for the moment.
Today he has an acupuncture treatment. He loves going there and seeing all the therapy gang who give him so much attention.
Beau wants me to tell you all "hello" for him. We both thank you for your support as we travel down this road.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Relief. So very very glad Beau is happy. 

I love to hear that sweet Beau is wagging his tail. Hope things go well at the acupuncture. 

Hugs to Beau Baylee and Baxter, and of course to Mum


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Give your boy Beau a big hug for me. His spirit shines through in the photo's you have posted. Holly


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad Beau is wagging his tail and making you smile today. 

Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am glad Beau is having good days still. I know how hard it is for you. 

That wagging tail is a very good sign though. Keep on wagging Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today was a lovely, sunny 75 degree day and Beau spent most of it basking in the sun with Baylee. Beau looked so relaxed...you would hardly know he has a painful cancer....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Bless his heart. I pray Beau continues to have good days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Praying for many, many, good days with Beau.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Today has not been a good day for Beau. I tried giving Beau his Rimadyl 75mg in AM and 50mg in PM but it just does not seem to be giving him enough relief. I so hate to see Beau have such a difficult time getting around. He still asks for his treats and would love to go out to play but today he is having more trouble putting weight on his leg.
Ah well, I was told he would have his ups and downs and unfortunately at some point he will be having more downs than ups. Today is just one of those days.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Beau had a bad day today. I will pray that tomorrow is much better for him and you


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is getting harder to know what to write about my amazing Beau...I had to add tramadol to his medicatons because he was clearly uncomfortable. It is so difficult to watch my happy Beau gradually disappear. He so wants to be a part of the activity in the household but it is so difficult for him to move aound. I hate having to keep him separated from the rest of the Golden gang but that is all part of this horrible disease.
I awoke this morning and all I could think about is whether i am trying to keep Beau going too long. 
I know he still has his wagging tail but the medications cause him to sleep most of the time and his jolliness is starting to fade. It is such an effort for him just to go out to potty. But then in the next instant he is standing at the door barking and wanting to go out to join us in play. The sad fact is that he couldn't join in because he can't support himself enough without falling down.
I am trying sooo hard to stay positive for Beau but it is becoming increasingly difficult. But then maybe I am just having a bad day, just like Beau.
Sorry gang, this is a tough morning. I am taking the gang to the park later and hoping this perks up all our spirits...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea and Beau:

All of my thoughts and prayers will be with Beau and you. 
Is Beau's leg swollen?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hoping today is a good day for Beau and for you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope today is better for you and Beau.
I so empathize with you and your pain during this journey.
I'll just pray for more good tiem.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am praying very hard that today is a better day for sweet Beau. 

I know how much you are worrying about doing the right thing for him. But he couldn't be in better hands. He knows how much he is loved. 

I hope you have a good day at the park. Give Beau a big hug and a huge kiss from me. 

Thinking of you everyday ((((hugs)))))

Tracy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping that you and beau had a good day today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Hoping Beau is having a better day today.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for keeping us in your thoughts. Beau continued to have a rough day today. He was excited when I took out his leash so we could get in the car to go to the park but when we got there his heart just wasn't in it. His leg was just not tolerating much moving around so I had him lay with his head in my lap and gave him lots of hugs. 
When we got home he had trouble finding a comfortable position and kept shifting from side to side. 
Beau still wants to participate in the fun things in life but it is just becoming so much of an effort for him to walk or stand that he ends up plopping down on the ground. 
I am hoping tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

****!! Andrea, I am so sorry to hear that Beau cant find a comfy spot.

But his heart is still willing.

I know he is not doing this on purpose, but maybe he has figured out that he gets EVEN more special time with his Mum when he lies down with his head on your lap.

I am praying for Beau and you and your beautiful Golden gang.

Tracy and Angel Lucy


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Woops!! Sorry!! It wasnt really a swear word. LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope you and Beau will agree that slow days can be good days, too. Holding both of you in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau is such a special, amazing dog. He deserves better than what is happening to him from this horrible cancer.
I am hoping that he has a better day....
This is so hard.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Beau had an uncomfortable weekend.

Sending hugs and prayers for better days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I am so very sorry that Beau had a difficult weekend. 

Praying for Beau and you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau had a restful night and is still sleeping. I am being careful not to wake him up. His face looks so soft and sweet. I so hate to see him struggle. Beau's time is near...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Oh, my heart is breaking for you and Beau.
I know how awful you feel-I know what you will do what you and the vet think is RIGHT for Beau.

God Bless you. My thoughts and prayers are with you every minute.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> His leg was just not tolerating much moving around so I had him lay with his head in my lap and gave him lots of hugs.


And that meant the world to him. I did the same thing with Tucker, stopping at our favorite places and just "be" A very therapeutic thing for both of us.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> And that meant the world to him. I did the same thing with Tucker, stopping at our favorite places and just "be" A very therapeutic thing for both of us.


You are so right, thank-you for this. It was while I was sitting with Beau that I knew this would be Beau's last day at the park. Later Sunday evening I knew I needed to make the hardest decision and set him free. 
This morning I contacted his favorite vet and made an appointment for Beau's final outing. Beau loves an outing and loves everyone at the clinic so it will be like family sending him on his way today.
Please keep Beau in your thoughts so that Beau has an easy journey....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea and Beau

We will all be with you in spirit and I know my Smooch and Snobear and Tucker will all greet Beau at the Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sending you and Beau lots of hugs and heartfelt love for this final journey. My heart is breaking for all the pain you are going thru. Beau has had the best life and knows how much he is loved by you, so never doubt it. My Beau will be waiting there for your Beau wagging his tail with lots of kisses. Sending you lots of cyber hugs and wish I could be there to hug you in person.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> You are so right, thank-you for this. It was while I was sitting with Beau that I knew this would be Beau's last day at the park. Later Sunday evening I knew I needed to make the hardest decision and set him free.
> This morning I contacted his favorite vet and made an appointment for Beau's final outing. Beau loves an outing and loves everyone at the clinic so it will be like family sending him on his way today.
> Please keep Beau in your thoughts so that Beau has an easy journey....


 
Andrea,

I wish I knew what to say to make this all go away. When we reach this point we always know its the right thing, yet it doesn't help or make it any easier. I do know that friends do make it easier to get thru the difficult times, and you and Beau have a lot of friends here, and Beau is well loved by all.
God bless Beau and your family, and know we are praying for an easy passing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Holding Beau and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.
Godspeed, sweet Beau!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears began to stream as I read the news. This must be one of the hardest days of your life. It is the right decision for Beau and for you or you would not have reached it, loving him as you do. I ache for you and wish you strength and courage to do what you must, and peace at the end of this day. 

My Sabrina will surely run to greet Beau and help him learn his way around.

Run free, sweet Beau.

With hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Good by, my sweet ,wonderful miracle boy. I have grown to love you so very much. Make sure to find my girls, it is their birthday and I am sure there will be cake !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> You are so right, thank-you for this. It was while I was sitting with Beau that I knew this would be Beau's last day at the park. Later Sunday evening I knew I needed to make the hardest decision and set him free.
> This morning I contacted his favorite vet and made an appointment for Beau's final outing. Beau loves an outing and loves everyone at the clinic so it will be like family sending him on his way today.
> Please keep Beau in your thoughts so that Beau has an easy journey....


In Tucker's final two weeks I never knew what would be the day. But he made it apparent to me when that final day was. 

With my first girl I had the vet come to the house. With Tucker I brought him in. He loved going to the vets, it was right for him. There is no way I will let my faithful companion meet the end without my being there to hold him/her in my arms. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

My Smooch was loved at the vet too and so many at the vet cried on 
Dec. 7th, when Ken and I were there with Smooch as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Beau.
Godspeed, Dear Beau.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Andrea I am so so sorry that it has come time for you to make this difficult decision. Your heart must be breaking. 

I too have come to love Beau over these past few months. I am so very sorry that it is time for him to leave. 

You have done your very very best for your sweet boy and he knows that you are continuing to do your best for him. 

My thoughts are with you both today. 

Sleep easy Prince Beau. Thank you foe always being such a happy smiley boy. 

Lucysmum


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you everyone.
Beau hobbled into the vet with tail wagging, greeting everyone as if they were giving him a party. That is how I will remember Beau. The staff was all in tears. It is amazing how many lives my Beau has touched.
I will miss him so much but I know he is making all the other pups that have gone before him laugh and be joyful.

Good-bye dear Beau and thank-you for bringing such an amazing spirit into my home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

That is amazing the Beau hobbled into the vet.
By now Beau has met Snobear and Smooch and they are showing him around
and running and dancing!
I am so very sorry and I know how much it hurts-you gave Beau the greatest gift today by letting him go.
I hope that Baylee and Baxter bring you some comfort.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending love and hugs to you Andrea. Godspeed dear Beau.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

It's so hard to type thru tears... Be happy, Andrea, you had Beau for almost 4 years, and he was an incredible pup inspite of all his medical issues. Bless you adopting and loving him, and Beau? Run fast at the Bridge and have fun with all your few and old friends!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Beau hobbled into the vet with tail wagging, greeting everyone as if they were giving him a party. That is how I will remember Beau.


My boy got into the vets under his own power too. Even tried to get down the hallway to where the techs would give out treats. You have to hand it to our old Gold, tails wagging till the end. It is truly humbling.

Run free Beau, you have a whole bunch of friends to greet you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine the pain you are feeling, but at least Beau will be pain free now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Please go to this link for Beau.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...en-retrievers/91469-beaus-brilliant-star.html


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It has been 3 months, today, since I said goodbye to Beau and 7 months since he was diagnosed and we travelled the journey outlined in this thread. 
I will never forget the loving and kind support you all shared with me as I struggled with making the right decisions for my Beau. My heart goes out to anyone who is dealing with the dreaded osteosarcoma or any cancer diagnosis. The emotional pain we experience is all consuming along with the physical pain our pups sadly experience.
I miss my dear Beau and continue to shed a tear for him but His loving spirit remains imbedded in my heart.
My apologies, but I felt a need to retrieve Beau's thread today.
I am so glad we have some joyful occurances happening lately on the GRF and in particular the arrival of a new "pink" pup for Jane Marie as she also has walked this cancer road. I am sure Beau is rejoicing with the news of the new arrival.
Play heartily my dear Beau, and thank you for so many special moments. Beau's journey has come full circle and my youngster, Baxter, who just turned two is celebrating in his honor.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I will never forget your boy, Beau, he was such a HAPPY SOUL and Spirit and I know he is smiling down on you, Baylee and Baxter. He is no longer in pain and is romping with my Smooch and Snobear.

I know anniversaries can be tough, but I would rather have my dogs at the Bridge, then let them suffer one day.

What Pink Girl and Jane Marie? Can you post the link here?


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending hugs from my house to yours.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Andrea
> 
> I will never forget your boy, Beau, he was such a HAPPY SOUL and Spirit and I know he is smiling down on you, Baylee and Baxter. He is no longer in pain and is romping with my Smooch and Snobear.
> 
> ...


Here is the link for the announcement of Jane Marie's puppy. She also has a thread about the count down to her arrival.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/96106-puppies-born-pink-here.html


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I know these anniversaries are so difficult. No one faced this disease with more courage and fight than you and Beau. Sending healing thoughts and prayers on this difficult milestone for you and your family!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

HUGS to you on this sad anniversary day. I hope Beau showers you with beautiful memories today.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you all for your kind words. My memories of Beau are beautiful and sweet. My tears are for having had such an amazing golden boy in my life as well as tears of wishing he was still here.

I know he is laughing and dancing and pain free and for that I am forever grateful!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Thank-you all for your kind words. My memories of Beau are beautiful and sweet. My tears are for having had such an amazing golden boy in my life as well as tears of wishing he was still here.
> 
> I know he is laughing and dancing and pain free and for that I am forever grateful!


 
We sure are glad to share out lives with these lovely souls, but it sure does hurt to lose them.

I shall always remember Mr. Beaujangles and his happy face. He was a doll and an inspiration - still is.:smooch: He had such a huge heart, he could only be happy for all good news on GRF.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Remembering is an exquisite pain, full of beauty as well as torment. Beau would want you to be happy and to remember him only at his glorious best. It will never be quite that easy, of course, since we are mere humans and not so wise as our Golden friends.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

GoldensGirl said:


> Remembering is an exquisite pain, full of beauty as well as torment. Beau would want you to be happy and to remember him only at his glorious best. It will never be quite that easy, of course, since we are mere humans and not so wise as our Golden friends.
> 
> Hugs,
> Lucy


Your message is very touching and much appreciated. Thank-you!
Andrea


----------

